# إستفتاء الرئاسة في منتدى الكنيسة، سجل صوتك لو مصري



## Molka Molkan (9 مايو 2012)

*إستفتاء الرئاسة في منتدى الكنيسة، سجل صوتك لو مصري

نريد من كل المصريين تسجيل أصواتهم بمن رشحوهم من المرشحين..


*​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2012)

حمدين صباحى ولا أحد غيره
موقفى ثابت عليه من زمان
ودلوقتى متأكد ان محدش ينفع للمنصب ده غيره
ولا حتى ابو الفتوح بس لو ابو الفتوح كسب يارب يخيب ظنى فيه ويطلع نضيف !


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2012)

حمدين صباحى 
قولا واحدا


----------



## Samir poet (9 مايو 2012)

حمديين صباحى


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2012)

حسب اعتقادي الشخصي وقناعتي 
حمدين صباحي ولو أني أشك انه يتوافلق عليه ....
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 مايو 2012)

حمدين صباحي

​


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2012)

برجاء تغيير معاد غلق الاستفتاء الى 22/5/2012 
قبل بدايه الانتخابات بيوم


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 مايو 2012)

حمدين صباحي


----------



## V mary (9 مايو 2012)

احمد شفيق


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 مايو 2012)

رغم اني مش مقتنعه باي شخصيه من المرشحين علي الساحه
بس حمدين صباحي 
يعتبراحسن الوحشين فيهم


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2012)

للاسف اصوات المسيحين هتتفتت
أتمنى الاتفاق المعلن او الغير معلن ع مرشح ثورى يضمن مدنية الدوله وهو ما لا يتوفر فى جميع المرشحين سوى اتنين
خالد على وحمدين صباحى
اتمنى الاختيار بين الرجلين دول
واتمنى نختار حمدين لان شعبيته أكتر من خالد على أتمنى نتكتل وراء مرشح ونصمد مع للنهايه ليظهر قوة التصويت الحقيقيه للاقباط فعلا !
كلها أتمنى 
وبجد أتمنى أن اللى بقوله يحصل !


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> للاسف اصوات المسيحين هتتفتت
> أتمنى الاتفاق المعلن او الغير معلن ع مرشح ثورى يضمن مدنية الدوله وهو ما لا يتوفر فى جميع المرشحين سوى اتنين
> خالد على وحمدين صباحى
> اتمنى الاختيار بين الرجلين دول
> ...



مظبوط الكلام 

حمدين افضلهم


----------



## miraam (10 مايو 2012)

*يا جماعة الموضوع كبير و محتاج تركيز .....*

* رئيس الجمهوريه يا جماعة لازم يكون حد له خبرة فى السياسه و فى ادارة الازمات و لازم يكون صاحب انجازات و يكون معتدل فى كل شئ يعنى لا متطرف دينيا و لا سياسيا و لا يكون شخصية ثائره زيادة عن اللزوم ..... البلد محتاجة تقف على رجليها و تستقر مش معقول حيجى حد يجرب فينا احنا خلاص مش مستحملين تجارب *

*فى رأيى ....كرئيس جمهوريه اعتقد احمد شفيق هو انسب واحد فى الفترة القادمة ....اما حمدين و البرادعى و غيرهم من اصحاب الكفاءات فممكن ان يتولوا مناصب كبيره الفتره القادمة كرئاسة الوزراء مثلا او نائب الرئيس او غيرهم من المناصب الهامة و الفعالة و نشوف انجازاته فى المنصب الكبير و نتعرف عليه اكتر و يأخذ هو فرصة لاكتساب خبرات اكتر و من يثبت كفاءه ننتخبة رئيس المرة القادمه اما حاليا فلا مجال ابدا لان نكون حقل للتجارب.*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 مايو 2012)

اتمنى لحمدين صباحى التوفيق بس للاسف الاسلامين رايحين ياخدوها


----------



## چاكس (10 مايو 2012)

*انا سأنتخب عمرو موسى*
*و لو عايزين مصلحة جامدة يبقى احمد شفيق يجى رئيس وزراء*
*عمرو موسى ....... رئيس *
*احمد شفيق .......... رئيس وزراء*
*فى اعتقادى ان ده الحل الوحيد للبلد دى *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 مايو 2012)

*بعد متابعتي لبرامج اهم المرشحين
موسي وصباحي وشفيق وابو الفتوح
اعتقد افضلهم واللي قررت انتخبه
هو حمدين صباحي 
عجبني جدا فكره واتمني فوزه​*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (10 مايو 2012)

حمدين صباحى احسن واحد فيهم​


----------



## Critic (10 مايو 2012)

يا جدعان ابو الفتوح ده منافق ورجعى التفكير ! ده انا اتفرجتله على لقائات بيكلم زى الناس المتخلفة ويقول ان فلانة ليبرالية بس كانت بتصلى ودعتها للجحاب ! ميفرقش عن اى حد وهابى كل تفكيره فى الحجاب والنفاب والصلاة ! احنا ناقصين ! عايزيين حد يتقدم بالدولة مش يأمنا فى الصلاة !
انا مش متابع اى حاجة , بس شكل حمدين صباحى احسن الموجودين , مع انه كالعادة هيسخنوا الطبقة المتخلفة (الاغلبية) عليه ويقولك ده علمانى وعايز يمحو الاسلام وغيره والنتيجة انه يسقط ! ده غير تشتيت اصواتنا ! مش عارف امتى هننضج فى مواقفنا السياسية !!


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> يا جدعان ابو الفتوح ده منافق ورجعى التفكير ! ده انا اتفرجتله على لقائات بيكلم زى الناس المتخلفة ويقول ان فلانة ليبرالية بس كانت بتصلى ودعتها للجحاب ! ميفرقش عن اى حد وهابى كل تفكيره فى الحجاب والنفاب والصلاة ! احنا ناقصين ! عايزيين حد يتقدم بالدولة مش يأمنا فى الصلاة !
> انا مش متابع اى حاجة , بس شكل حمدين صباحى احسن الموجودين , مع انه كالعادة هيسخنوا الطبقة المتخلفة (الاغلبية) عليه ويقولك ده علمانى وعايز يمحو الاسلام وغيره والنتيجة انه يسقط ! ده غير تشتيت اصواتنا ! مش عارف امتى هننضج فى مواقفنا السياسية !!


ابو الفتوح منافق وكداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب هو والاخوان 
والاستبن هيفضل طول عمره استبن


----------



## marmora jesus (10 مايو 2012)

انا عاجبني 3
حمدين وخالد علي والحريري
بس حمدين دماغه حلوة وعجبتني


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 مايو 2012)

دلوقتى فيه مناظرة بين عمرو موسى و ابو الفتوح على قناة دريم 
فرصة كويسة لو حد محتار بينهم يختار .. دة لو حد ناوى يرشح حد منهم اصلا


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*انا هخليها مفاجئة *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 مايو 2012)

*لسة مش اخذت القرار 
بس بالترتيب هم*
* شفيق *
*عمرو موسى*
 *حمدين*​


----------



## ROWIS (10 مايو 2012)

*حمديييييين، وقولنا الكلام ده من الاول
بس احب افكر، ان موسى هو اللي هايكسب، ولكن مع ذلك هاروح ادي صوتي لحمدين
الوحيد اللي اعلن عن برنامج، واستفاض فيه، وهو برنامج نهضة قومية لمصر في كل الجوانب
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مايو 2012)

*صباحي 
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مايو 2012)

*أتمنى حمدين لأني رأيته مع الناس وبينهم ، رأيت تواضعه وفكره النهضوي .*


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

*ابو الفتوح يخسر اكثر من الف صوت الان فى استفتاء صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد وعمرو موسى يتوقف تماما عن جنى الاصوات بينما صباحى يزيد اكثر من 5000 صوت متصدرا السباق الرئاسى بلا منافس*


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ابو الفتوح يخسر اكثر من الف صوت الان فى استفتاء صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد وعمرو موسى يتوقف تماما عن جنى الاصوات بينما صباحى يزيد اكثر من 5000 صوت متصدرا السباق الرئاسى بلا منافس*


معلومه خاطئة 
ابو الفتوح يتصدر ب 66 الف بينما صباحى للاسف 22 الف


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> معلومه خاطئة
> ابو الفتوح يتصدر ب 66 الف بينما صباحى للاسف 22 الف



*هى معلومة جتلى على الأكونت على الفيس .... ممكن تعطينى رابط أكونت الأستفتاء*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> معلومه خاطئة
> ابو الفتوح يتصدر ب 66 الف بينما صباحى للاسف 22 الف



لا يا زول، دا إستفتاء قديم من ثلاث أسابيع، شوف الجديد:










​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هى معلومة جتلى على الأكونت على الفيس .... ممكن تعطينى رابط أكونت الأستفتاء*



كلامك انت صحيح أبي الحبيب، الصفحة أجرت أكثر من إستفتاء، والقديم هو الذي يظهر بشكل أكثر، أنا عرضت الإثنين..


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> كلامك انت صحيح أبي الحبيب، الصفحة أجرت أكثر من إستفتاء، والقديم هو الذي يظهر بشكل أكثر، أنا عرضت الإثنين..



*محتاج الرابط .... دخلت صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد ولم أصل للأستفتاء*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *محتاج الرابط .... دخلت صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد ولم أصل للأستفتاء*



*رابط الإستفتاء القديم: https://www.facebook.com/questions/388489844534219/*


*رابط الإستفتاء الجديد: https://www.facebook.com/questions/403856522997551/*


----------



## jajageorge (11 مايو 2012)

يا جماعة حمدين معدنه اصيل ولكن متهور وهيدخل البلد فى مصايب


----------



## jajageorge (11 مايو 2012)

miraam
عضو فعال كلامك عاقل


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> يا جماعة حمدين معدنه اصيل ولكن متهور وهيدخل البلد فى مصايب



*انا معاك فى النقطة دى ....... لكن من هو الأفضل .... كلهم لا يوجد بينهم مرشح بدون عيوب ...... ربنا يكون مع مصر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

*صباحى 83,025 (11/5 سعة 09  2)
ابوا الفتوح :  58,980
*


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *صباحى 83,025 (11/5 سعة 09  2)
> ابوا الفتوح :  58,980
> *



*سعة 43  2
صباحى: 83,343
ابوا الفتوح: 59,200
*


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]P40upMCeF8k[/YOUTUBE]
احمد شفيق : للاسف الثورة نجحت


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

*استطلاع كلنا خالد سعيد الساعة 16  6
صباحى 85,024
ابو الفتوح 60,256​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> [YOUTUBE]P40upMCeF8k[/YOUTUBE]
> احمد شفيق : للاسف الثورة نجحت



بص 
بدون فيديوهات هو اول عدو للثورة فعلا 
بس الكلام هنا متقطع ، انا شوفت الحلقة دي ...
وهو كمل كلامه ، وقال للاسف الثورة نجحت عشان ناس تاني تركبها والشباب مستفادش


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

*استطلاع كلنا خالد سعيد الساعة 40  8
صباحى 86,027
ابو الفتوح 60,859
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 مايو 2012)

نفسى الثوره تكمل نفسى بجد حمدين يكسب لانه لو كسب الثوره هتكمل !


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2012)

*12/5/2012
الساعة 20  9
صباحى 90,435
ابو الفتوح 63,125
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2012)

*لدعم حمدين صباحي ماديا ابعت رساله لرقم 95521 
تكلفه الرساله 5 جنيه *


----------



## الكاروز (12 مايو 2012)

انا مش عاجبنى ولا واحد


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)

الكاروز قال:


> انا مش عاجبنى ولا واحد



وعلى كدا مش هاتنتخب صح؟!!
هو دا الحل الامثل دلوقتي؟


----------



## white.angel (12 مايو 2012)

*بعد المناظره المفحمه .... واضح ان مفيش مفر من انتخاب حمدين صباحى*
*وربنا يستر*​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (12 مايو 2012)

*صباحي
*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (12 مايو 2012)

قناة الطريق تدعم وتحفز الاقباط على ترشيح احمد شفيق 
البعض يدعم حمدين صباحى 
البعض وعلى راسهم ساويرس وحزبه يدعم عمروموسى

انا مش هادعم حد  
لان الموضوع اكبرمن امكانياتى بكتير ومش باحب ادخل قضية خسرانة 
ببساطة لانه انا غير مقتنع باى شخص فيهم 
وحتى لو اقتنعت 
الاصوات مفتتة 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


>


 
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## oesi no (12 مايو 2012)

*نتيجة الاستبيان بين محبى البرادعى (فقط) عن اختيارهم  الأول فى الانتخابات الرئاسية 

 الاسم                        عدد الأصوات
 أبو العز الحريرى                38
 حمدين صباحى           7,316
 خالد على                       385
 عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح    2,988
 محمد مرسى                 388
 هشام البسطويسى         20
 محمد سليم العوا             58
 أحمد شفيق                  502
 عمرو موسى                 221
 لم أقرر بعد                     154
 ----------------------------------------
 الاجمالى                   12,020
https://www.facebook.com/questions/10150881450148540/*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2012)

*حمدين صباحى. .. واحد مننا
محمد البرادعى. .. واحد أحسن مننا
أبو اسماعيل. .. واحد كفرنا كلنا
عمرو موسى. .. واحد حيكيفنا كلنا
احمد شفيق. .واحد منهم مش مننا
عمر سليمان..واحد كان حيسحلنا كلنا
أبو الفتوح... واحد بيشتغلنا كلنا
محمد مرسى. . واحد مانعرفوش ولا يعرف حاجة عننا !!!!!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *نتيجة الاستبيان بين محبى البرادعى (فقط) عن اختيارهم  الأول فى الانتخابات الرئاسية
> 
> الاسم                        عدد الأصوات
> أبو العز الحريرى                38
> ...



حمدين 9071
ابو الفتوح 3562


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 مايو 2012)

*يا جماعه  في نقطة مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*اغلبيه شعب مصر ولا بيدخل نت ولا عنده نت ولا يعرف حاجة عن الاستبيان*

*علشان كدة النتائج دي وهمية لان الاغلبيه دي هي اللي بتحدد وطبعا دي بتنفذ اوامر بس بدون تفكير *
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2012)

*السؤال اللى بيطرح نفسه وبقوه 
ما هو اسم مليونية أول جمعه بعد ظهور النتيجه النهائيه للانتخابات ؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السؤال اللى بيطرح نفسه وبقوه
> ما هو اسم مليونية أول جمعه بعد ظهور النتيجه النهائيه للانتخابات ؟؟*



*الشعب يريد اسقاط الرئيس ......:999:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الشعب يريد اسقاط الرئيس ......:999:*



*هو يمشى مش هنمشى :kap: هههههههه
يااااااه وحشتنا الايام دى:t31:*


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2012)

مصر لاتحتاج رئيس مدنى فىالمرحلة الحالية
تحتاج شخص ذو ثقافة صارمة بمعنى انة يفضل ان يكون عسكرى


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> مصر لاتحتاج رئيس مدنى فىالمرحلة الحالية
> تحتاج شخص ذو ثقافة صارمة بمعنى انة يفضل ان يكون عسكرى



*معنى كده أننا شعب مينفعش فيه غير ضرب الجزمة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *معنى كده أننا شعب مينفعش فيه غير ضرب الجزمة ؟؟؟؟*



*خلينا يا استاذى نكون أحن على نفسنا ونقول زى ما قال عمر سليمان أننا شعب غير مؤهل للديمقراطيه *


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلينا يا استاذى نكون أحن على نفسنا ونقول زى ما قال عمر سليمان أننا شعب غير مؤهل للديمقراطيه *


زيى مقالت دونا استاذى كدة
السواد الاعظم من الشعب المصرى لا يفهم الفرق بين الديمقراطية والفوضى
 وانت ترى واقع الحال حاليا استاذى


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلينا يا استاذى نكون أحن على نفسنا ونقول زى ما قال عمر سليمان أننا شعب غير مؤهل للديمقراطيه *



*علينا أن نتأهل إذن ..... مع سداد فاتورة ذلك التأهيل .....

استفتاء كلنا خالد سعيد اليوم الساعة 56  11 صباحا
صباحى 103,576
ابو الفتوح 70,601​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> زيى مقالت دونا استاذى كدة
> السواد الاعظم من الشعب المصرى لا يفهم الفرق بين الديمقراطية والفوضى
> وانت ترى واقع الحال حاليا استاذى



*كافة الشعوب التى تحررت من الديكتاتورية والتخلف سددت فاتورة ذلك التحرر ... مشكلتنا هى أننا نريد أن ننال ذلك على طبق من الذهب .... وهذا ضد قوانين الحياة ...*


----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2012)

*اصوات المصريين في الخارج حتى الأن :-
 محمد مرسى 33%، وأبو الفتوح 30%، وحمدين صباحى 26%، و11% لباقى المرشحين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *اصوات المصريين في الخارج حتى الأن :-
> محمد مرسى 33%، وأبو الفتوح 30%، وحمدين صباحى 26%، و11% لباقى المرشحين*



*المصدر ...؟؟؟
*


----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المصدر ...؟؟؟
> *


شبكة اليوم 
https://www.facebook.com/elyoom.net


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 مايو 2012)

حكومة ظل شباب الثورة، مين دي؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> شبكة اليوم
> https://www.facebook.com/elyoom.net



*حبيبى .... مفيش جهة على وجه الأرض تستطيع ان تحدد تلك النسب ... لأنه لم يحدث تجميع للأصوات ..... لذا فما قيل ليس إلا كلام مرسل لا قيمة له ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مايو 2012)

*فاز حمدين صباحي المرشح المستقل لرئاسة الجمهورية بالمركز الأول في استفتاء أجراه برنامج " ناس بوك"، بحصوله على ألف وخمسمائة صوت من بين ألفين وخمسمائة صوت، هم جملة من شاركوا في الاستفتاء.

وحصل شفيق على المركز الثاني في الاستطلاع، بينما حصل عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح على المركز الثالث.
ياتى هذا التفوق لصباحي، بعد أيام قليلة من تصدره استطلاعات رأي أجرتها عدة جهات إعلامية وبحثية والكترونية، حيث تصدر صباحي الاستطلاع، الذي أجرته قبل أيام صفحة "كلنا خالد سعيد" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي “فيس بوك” بحصوله على 90 ألف صوت، في الوقت الذي حل فيه  أبو الفتوح في المركز الثاني بأصوات لم تتجاوز 63 ألف صوت، وأحمد شفيق الثالث، والدكتور محمد مرسي في المركز الرابع، في ظل غياب لافت للأمين العام السابق للجامعة عمرو موسى في نسب التصويت.


اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - صباحى يتفوق فى استطلاع "ناس بوك" بـ1500 صوت *


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2012)

احلى حاجه اننا بنجرى ورا الظيطه

انا متأكد ان البرادعى لو كان مرشح نفسه كان صباحى هياخد بالجذمه

ولا حد هايعبره وكله هايطلع فيه كل العيوب 

لكن لان مافيش غيره ظاهر ( من وجهه نظر البعض) فايبقى اى حد وخلاص بقى

نمدح ونمجد ونعظم لحد ما نعمل فرعون تانى 

كان نفسي البرادعى يكون موجود فى السباق 

كان المشهد هايبقى مُسلى اوى ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 مايو 2012)

*كلام ... كلام ... كلام 

بينما عصابة الشيطان : تخطط ، وتمول جداً جداً ، وتشترى النفوس والدول ، وتنفذ 

نحن فى غيبوبة ، يزيدها تفريغ الطاقة ، فى : دوائر لا تنتهى من الكلام 

الحل ، يبدأ بالوعى 
*


----------



## Basilius (15 مايو 2012)

حمدين ... كويس شخصيا لكنه ليس بارع سياسيا وممكن نعيد ايام عبد الناصر تاني و ندخل في حروب ماليها اول من اخر 
موسى ... انف و عنجهي و هيطلع عين ابونا 
شفيق ...  اكيد شارب و لو جزء بسيط من سياسه مبارك 
مرسى ... زي ما بنقول هبله و هيمسكوها طبله جايبين واحد ميعرفش حاجه و حاطينه على كرسي اكبر منه واولا و اخيرا هو اخوان و الاخوان كاذبون ملفقون ولاد ملعون 
ابو الفتوح ... رأس الافعى متلون خبيث كذاب اسلامي متعصب متخفى 
خالد على ... انا شايف انه معقول فكريا لكنه يمكن يكون غير قادر على القياده ده غير انه محدش يعرفه كتير 

شكلها كده مش باينلها ملامح


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2012)

طبعا حمدين صبااااحى 

فى 3 محترمين تانى خالد على والحريرى والبسطويسى

لكن حمدين شعبيته اكبر ودماغه افضل كمان


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

*اذن فنحن حازموووووووووون ..
الاصوات مشتتته بشكل مخيييييييف 
ربنا يستر . *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اذن فنحن حازموووووووووون ..
> الاصوات مشتتته بشكل مخيييييييف
> ربنا يستر . *



* انا شوفتك في العباسيه قبل كده ؟
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 مايو 2012)

أحمد شفيق


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * انا شوفتك في العباسيه قبل كده ؟
> *​



*لا ليس بعد..
لكن بعد اللى بشوفه بجد هتشوفونى قريب ابقوا تعالو زورونى هناك :close_tem*


----------



## oesi no (15 مايو 2012)

معانا 9 حزب وطنى فى المنتدى مرشحين احمد شفيق 
الله يسهله واكلنها والعه


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> معانا 9 حزب وطنى فى المنتدى مرشحين احمد شفيق
> الله يسهله واكلنها والعه



*علشان خاطرك بس كملتهم  10:smile01*


----------



## oesi no (15 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *علشان خاطرك بس كملتهم  10:smile01*



وعلشان خاطرك بس هقولك انتى رشحتى مين 
شوفى دة 
[YOUTUBE]Kxc19oJ6i_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

*اكيد هتفرج بس انا كمان وريتك رأى مرشحك فى بو سماعين  واتباعه *


----------



## oesi no (15 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اكيد هتفرج بس انا كمان وريتك رأى مرشحك فى بو سماعين  واتباعه *


هو قال كل اللى كان فى الميدان هيكون له دور فى الثورة  
مغلطش الراجل :nunu0000:


----------



## jajageorge (15 مايو 2012)

اتفرجوا عل بض الفديوهات لحمدين وهو بيعلن دعمه وتايده لحماس وفتح وتعصبه الشديد فى حادثة نجع حمادى فوقوا ياأخوتى


----------



## miraam (16 مايو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> اتفرجوا عل بض الفديوهات لحمدين وهو بيعلن دعمه وتايده لحماس وفتح وتعصبه الشديد فى حادثة نجع حمادى فوقوا ياأخوتى


 
*و له فيديو كمان بيدعم فيه القاعدة و بيقول انه معاهم ضد امريكا و طبعا ماننساش انه مؤسس حزب الكرامة المتحالف مع الاخوان .... بصراحة من البدايه و انا مش مرتحاله افكاره متطرفة و متهوره و عامل فيها نجم سينمائى و هدفه الشهرة و النجوميه و انه يصبح له جماهيرية زى عبد الناصر يعنى انا عندى خالد على و هشام البسطويسى افضل منه بمراحل و عموما المرحلة القادمة محتاجة شخص عنده حكمة و خبرة و تاريخ دا حيبقى رئيس الجمهوريه يا عالم مش مدير مراجيح مولد النبى على رأى هنيدى *


----------



## jajageorge (16 مايو 2012)

انا بحاول انزل بعض الفديوهات بس مش عارف


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> اتفرجوا عل بض الفديوهات لحمدين وهو بيعلن دعمه وتايده لحماس وفتح وتعصبه الشديد فى حادثة نجع حمادى فوقوا ياأخوتى


اثباتاتك وفيديوهاتك علشان ارد عليك 


miraam قال:


> *و له فيديو كمان بيدعم فيه القاعدة و بيقول انه معاهم ضد امريكا و طبعا ماننساش انه مؤسس حزب الكرامة المتحالف مع الاخوان .... بصراحة من البدايه و انا مش مرتحاله افكاره متطرفة و متهوره و عامل فيها نجم سينمائى و هدفه الشهرة و النجوميه و انه يصبح له جماهيرية زى عبد الناصر يعنى انا عندى خالد على و هشام البسطويسى افضل منه بمراحل و عموما المرحلة القادمة محتاجة شخص عنده حكمة و خبرة و تاريخ دا حيبقى رئيس الجمهوريه يا عالم مش مدير مراجيح مولد النبى على رأى هنيدى *


بيدعم القاعدة فى مواجهه الاحتلال الامريكى فى العراق هو انتى عاوزه  مثلا لو مصر تم احتلالها  اللى يدعم المقاومه ضد الاحتلال يبقى حد وحش 
متقصوش كلام الراجل وتقولوا ياه بيدعم القاعده ياه عاوز ياخد ابو اسماعيل تحت جناحه فى الرئاسه  اتفرجوا على الحوارات كامله ودعموا اللى تدعموه 


jajageorge قال:


> انا بحاول انزل بعض الفديوهات بس مش عارف


حط اللينكات زى ماهى من يوتيب وانا هحولهالك لفيديو يتشاف على الموقع هنا


----------



## jajageorge (16 مايو 2012)

كتب – أحمد حمدى : منذ 17 دقيقة 38 ثانية 
تقدم 22 عضوًا من حملة دعم المرشح الرئاسى حمدين صباحى باستقالة مسببة بشكل تام ونهائي من الحملة، وذلك لعدة اسباب وضعوها فى استقالتهم على رأسها وجود صفقة بين حمدين والشاطر مفادها أنه إذا فاز حمدين بالرئاسة، فسوف يختار أحد نوابه من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وفي أغلب الأحيان سوف يؤول هذا المنصب إلي محمد مرسي، وإذا فاز مرسي، فإنه سوف يعين حمدين صباحي أحد نواب مرسي، إذا فاز الأخير بالانتخابات، فضلا عن عمل ابنة حمدين فى احدى الفضائيات المملوكة لرجل الأعمال محمد ابو العينين وتقاضيها 25 ألف جنيه شهريا.
وأشار المستقلون إلى أنهم كانوا يستحضرون صورة الزعيم الخالد جمال عبد الناصر التي حٌفرت فى عقولهم وأفئدتهم، وشعروا أن ناصر ممكن أن يبعث من جديد في حمدين، وزادت ثقتهم فيه بسبب ما قام به من مراجعات تتلافي خطايا الماضي، لكن سقطت الأقنعة وانكشفت الحقائق، فوجدنا شخصاً يتاجر بشعارات من أجل مجد شخصي دون اعتبار لمبدأ أو قيمة.
وأوضحوا فى استقالتهم أن الجميع يعرف أن حمدين نشأ في أسرة متوسطة الحال في إحدي قري كفر الشيخ، وأن تلك النشأة البسيطة هي التي دفعته لتبني الفكر الناصري للوقوف مع الطبقات الضعيفة تحقيقاً للعدالة الاجتماعية، لكن عندما عرض إقرار الذمة المالية، وجدوا أنه يمتلك خمسة أفدنة زراعية وشقة في بلطيم وأخرى في المهندسين، وسيارتين واحدة له وأخرى لزوجته، وهذا يجعلنا نتساءل عن مصدر هذه الأموال كلها في ظل ما كان وما زال يثار من تلقي حمدين أموالا من القذافي وصدام حسين من أجل الدفاع عن تلك الأنظمة الاستبدادية وكذلك ما يتردد من أن حمدين صباحي شريك خفي في إحدى وكالات الأنباء دون أن يعلن ذلك، خصوصا وأن حمدين لم يعلن في إقرار الذمة المالية الذي أعلنه مصدر دخله الحالي الذي ينفق منه على بيته.


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

*معلشى ممكن مصدر الكلام ده لانه خطير جدااااااا *


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 مايو 2012)

*الكلام بيتقال لكن بدون دليل، حمدين فرصته قوية جداً، شوفوا الفيديو دا واحضروا لي أي فيديو تروه ان به شبهة على حمدين ..

**[YOUTUBE]DbPbZUnVfQg[/YOUTUBE]

شوفوه للنهاية..
*​


----------



## miraam (16 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اثباتاتك وفيديوهاتك علشان ارد عليك
> 
> بيدعم القاعدة فى مواجهه الاحتلال الامريكى فى العراق هو انتى عاوزه مثلا لو مصر تم احتلالها اللى يدعم المقاومه ضد الاحتلال يبقى حد وحش
> متقصوش كلام الراجل وتقولوا ياه بيدعم القاعده ياه عاوز ياخد ابو اسماعيل تحت جناحه فى الرئاسه اتفرجوا على الحوارات كامله ودعموا اللى تدعموه
> ...


 
*صدقنى مش عارفة اقولك ايه هو كل واحد عنده وجهة نظر و مقتنع بيها و ماحدش يقدر يقول دا صح و دا غلط المشكله ان الواحد قلقان ان الاصوات تتفتت و نلاقى اننا وقعنا الغريق :budo: ربنا يستر ...الموضوع عايز اننا نصلى كتير و نطلب ان ربنا يتدخل فى اختيارنا و يدبر الصالح لان الموضوع غامض جدا فعلا عاملين زى الى بيختار بطيخ و مش عارف فين الحمرا و فين القرعة  ياريت كنا نقدر نعمل فى دى كمان قرعة نختار اعلى 3 و نعمل بينهم قرعة هيكليه ليكون اختيار الله لكن للاسف ماينفعش *

* لكن اقتناعى الشخصى بغض النظر صباحى كويس او لا ان ماينفعش واحد اول ما نسمع عنه نلاقيه رئيس جمهوريه يعنى لازم نختار على اساس تانى غير انه كان مع الثوره لان تيارات كتير كانت عايزه تسقط النظام لكن كل منهم له هدفه الخاص ماينفعش يكون دا الاساس فى الاختيار و كمان قناعتى ان الفتره القادمه محتاجه مقومات معينه و علاقات قويه بالخارج و حكمة و حزم فى ادارة البلد و فى ادارة الازمات و اكيد كل هؤلاء المرشحين حيكون ليهم نشاطات فى الفتره القادمة تمكننا و تمكنهم من الخبره اكثر و من التعرف عليهم اكتر من خلال ميدان عملى و ليس فقط من ميدان التحرير و بالتالى يسهل علينا لاختيار فى المراحل القادمة*

*فى الاول و الاخر ياريت فعلا كلنا نصلى ليمد الله يده و يختار لنا الاصلح*


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

النهاردة الساعه 9 على قناة النهار حمدين صباحى فى برنامج موعد مع الرئيس
ياريت كل المعارضين يتفرجوا عليه ويبدوا اعتراضهم على اى حاجة يقولها فى اللقاء 
وياريت كمان لو حد حابب يعرفه اكتر يتفرج على حواره على سي بي سي 
كان حوار ممتع جداااا 
ابعدوا عن الاشاعات 
حملة حمدين صباحى مفهاش تعيين علشان يبقى فيها  استقالة من الاساس 
وحمدين نفسه ميعرفش مين معاه فى الحمله 
كل مجموعه شباب فى اى منطقة بيحاولوا يدعموه لانه افقر الحملات  فى المرشحين الاقوياء ومش لاقيين يطبعوا صور وبوسترات ليه وبيعتمدوا على الكلام بالبوق واللقاءات التلفزيونيه 
انا نفسي بدور على اقرب حمله ليه علشان انضم ليها ومش لاقى


----------



## jajageorge (16 مايو 2012)

*هوذا الله خلاصي فأطمئن ولا أرتعب، لأن ياه يهوه قوتي وترنيمتي وقد صار لي خلا*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *معلشى ممكن مصدر الكلام ده لانه خطير جدااااااا *



 جريدة الوفد


----------



## jajageorge (16 مايو 2012)

لو حبيتوا تقيموا مرشح اسمعوا اقواله من سنوات سابقة لانه الان هما واخدين بالهم ومينمقوا ويكدبوا


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> لو حبيتوا تقيموا مرشح اسمعوا اقواله من سنوات سابقة لانه الان هما واخدين بالهم ومينمقوا ويكدبوا


من سنوات سابقه وننسي كلامهم دلوقتى !!


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 مايو 2012)

jajageorge مبدأ ضعيف، ماذا لو تغير في موقفه؟ هل سأختار الرأي الذي وصل إليه ام سأختار الرأي الذي كان يتبناه؟


----------



## wele (16 مايو 2012)

miraam قال:


> *صدقنى مش عارفة اقولك ايه هو كل واحد عنده وجهة نظر و مقتنع بيها و ماحدش يقدر يقول دا صح و دا غلط المشكله ان الواحد قلقان ان الاصوات تتفتت و نلاقى اننا وقعنا الغريق :budo: ربنا يستر ...الموضوع عايز اننا نصلى كتير و نطلب ان ربنا يتدخل فى اختيارنا و يدبر الصالح لان الموضوع غامض جدا فعلا عاملين زى الى بيختار بطيخ و مش عارف فين الحمرا و فين القرعة  ياريت كنا نقدر نعمل فى دى كمان قرعة نختار اعلى 3 و نعمل بينهم قرعة هيكليه ليكون اختيار الله لكن للاسف ماينفعش *
> 
> *لكن اقتناعى الشخصى بغض النظر صباحى كويس او لا ان ماينفعش واحد اول ما نسمع عنه نلاقيه رئيس جمهوريه يعنى لازم نختار على اساس تانى غير انه كان مع الثوره لان تيارات كتير كانت عايزه تسقط النظام لكن كل منهم له هدفه الخاص ماينفعش يكون دا الاساس فى الاختيار و كمان قناعتى ان الفتره القادمه محتاجه مقومات معينه و علاقات قويه بالخارج و حكمة و حزم فى ادارة البلد و فى ادارة الازمات و اكيد كل هؤلاء المرشحين حيكون ليهم نشاطات فى الفتره القادمة تمكننا و تمكنهم من الخبره اكثر و من التعرف عليهم اكتر من خلال ميدان عملى و ليس فقط من ميدان التحرير و بالتالى يسهل علينا لاختيار فى المراحل القادمة*
> 
> *فى الاول و الاخر ياريت فعلا كلنا نصلى ليمد الله يده و يختار لنا الاصلح*


 فعلا وعشان كده انا شايف ان افضلهم عمرو موسى وانا معاكي في رايك الجميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> من سنوات سابقه وننسي كلامهم دلوقتى !!



*ايووون يا جوجو الكلام ده مظبوط 
على سبيل المثال العوا دلوقتى بيقول لازم ننظم بناء الكنائس والاقباط مش عارف ليهم حق ايه وايه
مطلوب نصدقه ونروح ننتخبه !!
ولا نجيبله القديم ونشوف مطالباته بتفتيش الاديره و الكنائس ؟؟
الكلام اللى بيتقال دلوقتى كلام حلو ومزوق هدفه جمع اصوات ووقت الجد هتظهر الخلفيات والااراء الحقيقيه لكل مرشح *


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 مايو 2012)

> * على سبيل المثال العوا دلوقتى بيقول لازم ننظم بناء الكنائس والاقباط مش عارف ليهم حق ايه وايه*


لا، مش دي الفكرة، دا واحد معروف عنه انه بيكذب، لكن مش معقول واحد زي حمدين نطبق عليه نفس الفكر..


حمدين معروف من سنين كتير جداً..

وبعدين انتي فلول


----------



## wele (16 مايو 2012)

لما السلعوا يقول كدة طيب ما جامع الظلمه النور يعنى بالنسبه ليهم كان فيه اسلحه ودقون عامله دماغ حشيش كمان مش هوه ده الجهاد الكافر بتاعهم المكتوب في الخرفان


----------



## SALVATION (16 مايو 2012)

> وبعدين انتي فلول


مقولتش حاجة انا؟​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا، مش دي الفكرة، دا واحد معروف عنه انه بيكذب، لكن مش معقول واحد زي حمدين نطبق عليه نفس الفكر..
> 
> 
> حمدين معروف من سنين كتير جداً..
> ...



*المبدأ واحد يا مولكا 
بالعكس انت علشان تحكم صح على مرشح ادرس تاريخه وكلامه قبل ما تطق فى دماغه يرشح  نفسه 
طبعااااا فلوووووول ولى كل الفخر انت مسمعتش عنى ولا ايه :thnk0001:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> مقولتش حاجة انا؟​



*لا قول ساكت ليه :act23:​*


----------



## SALVATION (16 مايو 2012)

اللحقى بقى كنى اليومين الجيين علشان محمد مرسى هيكسب
ههههههههه​


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايووون يا جوجو الكلام ده مظبوط
> على سبيل المثال العوا دلوقتى بيقول لازم ننظم بناء الكنائس والاقباط مش عارف ليهم حق ايه وايه
> مطلوب نصدقه ونروح ننتخبه !!
> ولا نجيبله القديم ونشوف مطالباته بتفتيش الاديره و الكنائس ؟؟
> الكلام اللى بيتقال دلوقتى كلام حلو ومزوق هدفه جمع اصوات ووقت الجد هتظهر الخلفيات والااراء الحقيقيه لكل مرشح *


طيب من سنوات سابقه كان شفيق بيحلف بحياة مبارك وعياله وكان بيشوف البلد بتتسرق وساكت  ان كان هو ولا عمرو موسي 
البلد كانت بتتسرق قدام عينيهم ومحدش فيهم نطق وقال  ادوا الشعب الغلبان حاجة
بقينا 90 مليون 5 مليون اغنيا و20 مليون طبقه متوسطة والباقى تحت خط الفقر 
فى عهد شفيق او موسي 
طالما هتحكموا من خلال التاريخ 
يبقى المفروض كل اللى عنده دم فى البلد دى ولا يقبل الحكم الاسلامى  يرشح حمدين 
مناضل من وهو فى الجامعه 
اصغر معتقل فى تاريخ مصر 
طول عمره بيطالب بحق الفلاحين والعمال والناس الغلابه 
هو انتوا بتختاروا من التاريح اللى يشفع لمرشحكم بس :smile01


----------



## wele (16 مايو 2012)

egypt من القبط طول عمرها قبطيه ومش هيمسكها دراويش ولو حتى عملوا دقنهم بالملوخيه


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

wele قال:


> egypt من القبط طول عمرها قبطيه ومش هيمسكها دراويش ولو حتى عملوا دقنهم بالملوخيه


الكلام سهل
المهم الفعل ايه


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> طيب من سنوات سابقه كان شفيق بيحلف بحياة مبارك وعياله وكان بيشوف البلد بتتسرق وساكت  ان كان هو ولا عمرو موسي
> البلد كانت بتتسرق قدام عينيهم ومحدش فيهم نطق وقال  ادوا الشعب الغلبان حاجة
> بقينا 90 مليون 5 مليون اغنيا و20 مليون طبقه متوسطة والباقى تحت خط الفقر
> فى عهد شفيق او موسي
> ...



*وهو بس اللى كان ساكت !!
الشعب كله كان ساكت وافتكروا فجأه بعد 30 سنه انهم مظلومين وللمصادفه العجيبه افتكروا ده فى نفس وقت افتكار بلاد عربيه تانيه انهم برضه مظلومين
ما علينا 
احنا مختارناش شفيق بس انتوا مخليتوش قدامنا خيار غيره لانه الاصلح للمرحله وبكره التاريخ يثبتلكوا ده سواء فاز أو خسرت مصر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> اللحقى بقى كنى اليومين الجيين علشان محمد مرسى هيكسب
> ههههههههه​



*وهو حد قالك انى مش هنتخب مووورسى ​*


----------



## jajageorge (16 مايو 2012)

احنا عايزين واحد يدير الدولة مناضل ايه هو اى مناضل يبقى رائيس يعنى فى مشكلة الجيزاوى(الى عامل انجيل مسميه الجيزاوى) بيقول سوف اذهب للسعودية واجيبه فى ايدى هى فتونة حمدين اهوج


----------



## wele (16 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وهو حد قالك انى مش هنتخب مووورسى ​*


 انا كده اختيارى صح هانتخب موسى


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

wele قال:


> انا كده اختيارى صح هانتخب موسى



:thnk0001:​


----------



## wele (16 مايو 2012)

انا بثق في رايك يا دونا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وهو حد قالك انى مش هنتخب مووورسى ​*




*ايوه كده 
الجبن سيد الحلاق
اقصد الاخلاق :smile01
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وهو بس اللى كان ساكت !!
> الشعب كله كان ساكت وافتكروا فجأه بعد 30 سنه انهم مظلومين وللمصادفه العجيبه افتكروا ده فى نفس وقت افتكار بلاد عربيه تانيه انهم برضه مظلومين
> ما علينا
> احنا مختارناش شفيق بس انتوا مخليتوش قدامنا خيار غيره لانه الاصلح للمرحله وبكره التاريخ يثبتلكوا ده سواء فاز أو خسرت مصر *


هو  وغيره كانوا  شايفين  ومشاركين  
الشعب مكنش شايف حاجة 
بس لما كفر من عمايلهم قام عليهم 
انتوا اختارتوا نرجع سنتين بالزمن لورا قبل ما يبقى فيه ثورة وقبل ما الناس تعرف ان ليها حق 
يارب شفيق يخسر حتى لو مصر كلها خسرت  بعدها لانها هتبقى خسارة قليلة وبعدها مكسب 
لكن شفيق هيرجعنا لنفس العهد بنفس الشكل بنفس الفساد وبنفس السرقه ونفس الظلم
شكل الشعب المصرى قفاه اخد على الضربة الجويه لطيارين الحربية 
اكتر حاجة مضايقانى فى الموضوع ده انى اكتر ناس كانت حابه نظام مبارك وتتمنى رجوعه  هما اقباط مصر
علشان بيخافوا من اللى جاى ولكن مع مبارك لازم تمشي جوه الحيط وعيش نمله تاكل سكر 
هنفضل نمل طول عمرنا لو مسك شفيق البلد


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

هننتخب حمممممممممممممممممممممدين ومش هنتتخب حد تانى


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

wele قال:


> انا بثق في رايك يا دونا



*ميرررسى بس انا كنت بهذر معاه وكاتبه مورسى على مرسى مش موسى
انا مش هنتخب حد بس بتمنى شفيق يفوز لانه الاصلح للمرحله *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ايوه كده
> الجبن سيد الحلاق
> اقصد الاخلاق :smile01
> *​



*لالالا جبن ايه لست انا 
ده منتهى الاقتناع :giveup:*


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى بس انا كنت بهذر معاه وكاتبه مورسى على مرسى مش موسى
> انا مش هنتخب حد بس بتمنى شفيق يفوز لانه الاصلح للمرحله *


هى مش هتنتخب علشان مش مقتنعه بحد 
فياريت  تنتخبوا حمدين وتسيبكم منها 
دى مليونيرة قاعدة فى منتدى الفقرا مبتحسش بيهم :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## jajageorge (16 مايو 2012)

برافو غليكى ياDona Nabil


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هو  وغيره كانوا  شايفين  ومشاركين
> الشعب مكنش شايف حاجة
> بس لما كفر من عمايلهم قام عليهم
> انتوا اختارتوا نرجع سنتين بالزمن لورا قبل ما يبقى فيه ثورة وقبل ما الناس تعرف ان ليها حق
> ...



*هى حصلت النمل :budo:
متشكرين يا عم السكر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هى مش هتنتخب علشان مش مقتنعه بحد
> فياريت  تنتخبوا حمدين وتسيبكم منها
> دى مليونيرة قاعدة فى منتدى الفقرا مبتحسش بيهم :smile01:smile01:smile01



*لازم شفيق 
لازم لازم :gun:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> برافو غليكى ياDona Nabil



*ميرررسى لذوقك :t23:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2012)

صااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابحون 
حامدووووووووووووووون 
ناجحووووووووووووووون 
​


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هى حصلت النمل :budo:
> متشكرين يا عم السكر*


واحنا كنا ايه فى عهد مبارك غير نمل ؟؟؟؟ 
اللى كان بيخرج يقول حقى كان بيجراله ايه بيتفعص فعص 
ولما خرجنا كلنا  مبقناش نمل 
بس عاوزين ترجعونا تانى لثقافة النمل  وننسي اننا بنى ادمين لينا حقوق 


Dona Nabil قال:


> *لازم شفيق
> لازم لازم :gun:​*


حمديووووووووووووووووووووووون 
صباحيوووووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

*اما نشوف بقى الفيران اللى طلعتوها من جحورها وانتوا بتجروا فى الميدان هتعمل فيكوا ايه يا نمل *


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

النسبه فى الاستفتاء حتى الان 61 % حمدين صباحى 
والباقى مش مهم 
وعدينا  ال 50 % كمان 
ناجحون ناجحون ان شاء الله رب العالمين


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2012)

انا صوت لشفيق 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2012)

*أهو احنا عاملين كده 









واخده بالك يا دونا من شفيق امور ازاي 
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اما نشوف بقى الفيران اللى طلعتوها من جحورها وانتوا بتجروا فى الميدان هتعمل فيكوا ايه يا نمل *


خليكى انتى عايشه فى القصر بتاعك ومتأثريش على الاعضاء خوفا على الفيلا والعربيه والحساب اللى فى البنك والدهب والياقووت والمرجان ... الخ الخ الخ


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

candy shop قال:


> انا صوت لشفيق
> 
> 
> ​


:act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

candy shop قال:


> انا صوت لشفيق
> 
> 
> ​



*هيييييييييييه شطوره يا ريتى
ريااااااااااا تعيش تعيش تعيش :new8:*


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

الاتنين دول من اغنياء القوم 
احنا فقرا وجايبين وصله ب 20 جنيه من السايبر 
علشان نيجى هنا ونقولكم  
حمدددددددددددددددددين صباحى واحد مننا هيجيب حقنا


----------



## jajageorge (16 مايو 2012)

oesi no اناشاكك فيك احنا بنقول بنعمة ربنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *أهو احنا عاملين كده
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ده برنس مالهوش فى خناقات الشوارع :bud:*


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> oesi no اناشاكك فيك احنا بنقول بنعمة ربنا


بنعمه ربنا ايه ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> خليكى انتى عايشه فى القصر بتاعك ومتأثريش على الاعضاء خوفا على الفيلا والعربيه والحساب اللى فى البنك والدهب والياقووت والمرجان ... الخ الخ الخ



:act23:​


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> :act23:​


طبعا متقدريش تنكرى انك من اغنى اغنياء القوم :59:


----------



## zama (16 مايو 2012)

أنا أخترت السيد / حمدين صباحي ، لـ يكن رئيساً لـ مصر ..

أول مرة سمعت عن حمدين صباحي ، كان بـ منتدي نينجاوي ، قرابة سنة و نصف إنقضت ..

==

الحقيقة ، لم أكن واثق بـ مصداقية تنفيذ أي مرشح لـ برنامجه ، لكن لم أود السلبية ،

إو إيجابية منتقصة _ خفق الصوت _ لكن كلام ذلك المرشح عن الإصلاح أكثر ما يروق لي ،

لأجل تطلعه و نهضته بالإصلاح بـ روح مصرية لا بقصد المقارنة بـ تقدم الغرب فقط و إرساؤه بـ مصر ..

==

لا شك إن تعدد مرشحي تيار التقدم المدني سيفتتوا الأصوات بـ نسب متفاوتة ، ذلك قدر لابد 

من تحسبه ، قبيل المفاجئة بالكارثة ، أصوات من يقابلنا كثرة و يتجمعوا بـ حظيرة الإنقياد المتحد ..

==

أتمني الإستقرار ..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2012)

*النهاردة الساعه 9 على قناة النهار حمدين صباحى فى برنامج موعد مع الرئيس
 ياريت كل المعارضين يتفرجوا عليه ويبدوا اعتراضهم على اى حاجة يقولها فى اللقاء
 وياريت كمان لو حد حابب يعرفه اكتر يتفرج على حواره على سي بي سي
 كان حوار ممتع جداااا
 ابعدوا عن الاشاعات*





*ملطوشه من مولكا ههه
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

اتمنى الكل يستقر على حمدين يا زاما 
احنا بنقابل قطيع كبير ومتفقين على مرشح او اتنين 
احنا اقل منهم بكتير 
ومتفرقين على 3 مرشحين


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (16 مايو 2012)

انا صوت لشفيق يا مامي


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

Hannah Montana قال:


> انا صوت لشفيق


انتى مالكيش صوت فى الانتخابات يا عسل :t4:
ماشيه ورا مامى وخلاص  
اتفرجى عليه على قناة النهار الساعه 9 
ولو عجبك قولى هنا فى الموضوع انا عجبنى حمدين ومتاخديش برأى مامى 
مامى فلول 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2012)

Hannah Montana قال:


> انا صوت لشفيق يا مامي



* مش بقولك كوسه 
اكيد الاخضرار ده مش ببلاش 
*​


----------



## zama (16 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اتمنى الكل يستقر على حمدين يا زاما
> احنا بنقابل قطيع كبير ومتفقين على مرشح او اتنين
> احنا اقل منهم بكتير
> ومتفرقين على 3 مرشحين



بأمانة مشكلة كبيرة ، لأن قدر الشفافية بهذه الأنتخابات لها نصيب أكبر مما سبق ، 

بالتالي لابد من التعامل مع أمر مثل هذا بـ قدر به آليات عمل أكثر حرفة و إمتهان سياسي ،

قدر مواجهتنا _ أقصد بالجمع لـ كافة مؤسساتنا الفكرية _ لا يتعدي سوي بند النقاش 

الإجتماعي بدون اليات عمل مثل المنافسين ..


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EmeQ7wzxw8Y[/YOUTUBE]
الفيديو الكامل اللى اقتص منتدى مسيحى اخر  جزء منه 
وقالك انه حمدين صباحى  بيكره المسيحيين  ومتعصب ووو 
الحكم للشعب :smile01


----------



## jajageorge (16 مايو 2012)

oesi no وايه راياك فى لقائه على قناة الناس  انة سوف يعين حازم ابو اسماعيل فى منصب كويس فى الرئاسة اسفين يا استاذ حمدين كيف تعين واحد مزور ويهدد بضرب وزارة الدفاع وانت تقف معة اسفين يافندم


----------



## ميشو 37 (16 مايو 2012)

تم التصوييت لشفيق


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> oesi no وايه راياك فى لقائه على قناة الناس  انة سوف يعين حازم ابو اسماعيل فى منصب كويس فى الرئاسة اسفين يا استاذ حمدين كيف تعين واحد مزور ويهدد بضرب وزارة الدفاع وانت تقف معة اسفين يافندم


هو قال ايه 
قال بالحرف كل من كان فى الميدان هيكون له دور فى الدوله مش فى الرئاسه 
متاخدش من الموقع اللى انت فيه مبارك  المقاطع الصغيرة بتاعتهم وتحكم عليه احكم على اللقاءات الكامله :t4:


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

هو انا مينفعش اصوت لاخواتى 
كلهم عاوزين صباحى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 مايو 2012)

*لا فرصة لشفيق، المسلمين لن يختاروه وعلى هذا لن يصل للمرحلة الثانية، وعليه سيكون الواصلين هم الذين لهم قاعدة منظمة من الناس، وهم مرسي وابو الفتوح وعندها سيختار الأقباط بين مرسي وابو الفتوح، ويدفعون الثمن غاليا لعدم الدقة في الإختيار...
*


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

كل الناس تخش على اللينك ده وتقولى بالاجابه على ال 12 سؤال مين كان المركز الاول 
http://www.beladey.com/?page_id=5175


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

انا اختيارى كان حمدين ثم خالد على ثم البسطويسي 
اشتراكي يسارى اشتراكى


----------



## ROWIS (16 مايو 2012)

*حمدين في نفس الفيديو لما قال انا مع قتل اي امريكي، قال في نفس الجملة، اقصد امريكي عسكري، ولكن الامريكي المدني له حقوق ونحترمة، يقصد انه مع اي مقاومة للامريكي المحتل اللي بيقتل في اخوتنا ...قص الكلام غلط، وهو بنفسة قال عبدالناصر حقق نهوض للدولة ولكنه لم يحقق ديموقراطية، وبالتالي انا لما اجي هاطبق الديموقراطية اللي مطبقهشا عبدالناصر...الراجل نفسة بيعرف يفرق صح
وياريت بلاش تبقى ثقافتنا او معرفتنا عن شخص، مجرد قالوا له، نسمع ونشوف بنفسنا للنهاية ونقيم بعقلنا
*


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

تعلن حملة “حمدين صباحى.. واحد  مننا” عن قوائم المشاهير والشخصيات العامة وأسر الشهداء والخبراء، الذين  أعلنوا طيلة الأيام الماضية تأييدهم للمرشح الرئاسى حمدين صباحى، وذلك رغبة  من الحملة فى تحقيق نهج الشفافية التى لطالما سارت على خطاه منذ اللحظة  الاولى لخوض الإنتخابات الرئاسية.
 والتالى قائمة بأسماء عدد من أبرز الشخصيات العامة فى المجتمع من مؤيدى حمدين صباحى، ومازالت القائمة فى الإزدياد:
*1- **عبد الرحمن الأبنودى*
*2- **بهاء طاهر*
*3- **حمدى قنديل*
*4- **محمد غنيم *
*5- **علاء الأسوانى*
*6- **منصور حسن*
*7- **عمار الشريعى*
*8- **عبد الحكيم جمال عبد الناصر*
*9- **هدى عبد الناصر*
*10- **ممدوح حمزة*
*11- **عمرو حلمى*
*12- **صنع الله ابراهيم*
*13- **محمد فائق*
*14- **والدة الشهيد خالد سعيد*
*15- **جورج اسحق*
*16- **محفوظ عبد الرحمن*
*17- **جمال فهمى*
*18- **حسام عيسى*
*19- **نور الشريف*
*20- **سيد حجاب*
*21- **ابراهيم عيسى*
*22- **يسرى الجندى*
*23- **أحمد حرارة*
*24- **على بدرخان*
*25- **شريهان*
*26- **خالد يوسف*
*27- **محمود سعد*
*28- **على الحجار *
*29- **الشيخ محمود عاشور*
*30-**سعاد صالح *
*31- **المخرج محمد فاضل*
*32- **د/عبد الخالق فاروق*
*33- **فردوس عبد الحميد*
*34- **خالد صالح*
*35- **اسعاد يونس*
*36- **جمال بخيت*
*37- **جلال عارف *
*38- **صلاح السعدنى*
*39-  **مدحت العدل*
*40- **انعام محمد على*
*41- **محمد العدل*
*42- **عمر عبد العزيز*
*43- **أيمن بهجت قمر*
*44- **هانى سلامة*
*45- **هشام الجخ*
*46- **فريدة الشوباشى*
*47- **فاروق الفيشاوى*
*48- **أحمد نوار*
*49- **نبيل الحلفاوى*
*50- **فتحية العسال*
*51- **يحيى قلاش*
*52- **فتحى عبد الوهاب*
*53- **سامى العدل*
*54- **جمال العدل*
*55- **عمر بطيشة*
*56- **هالة خليل*
*57- **احمد عبد العزيز*
*58- **عمر طاهر*
*59- **حسين عبد الغنى*
*60-  **رمسيس مرزوق*
*61- **سميرة عبد العزيز*
*62- **سيمون*
*63- **مجدى كامل*
*64- **أحمد دومة*
*65- **صبرى فواز*
*66- **الموسيقار عمرو سليم*
*67- **عباس ابو الحسن*
*68- **يوسف الحسينى*
*69- **منال عمر*
*70- **ناصر أمين*
*71- **حافظ أبو سعدة*
*72- **عبدالله السناوى*
*73- **كمال ابو عيطة*
*74- **الشيخ احمد التونى*
*75- **أحمد السيد النجار*
*76- **عواطف عبد الرحمن*
*77- **السفير ابراهيم يسرى*
*78- **هشام عبد الحميد*
*79- **سامح الصريطى*
*80- **سامى مغاورى*
*81- **طارق عبد الجابر*
*82- **جمال شوقى عبد الناصر*
*83- **محمد زكريا محيى الدين*
*84- **ليلى يوسف صديق*
*85- **سهير يوسف صديق*
*86- **محمد وفيق*
*87- **رانيا محمود يس*
*88- **جيهان منصور*
*89-  **حسن الرداد*
*90- **راندا البحيرى*
*91- **كمال الاسلامبولى*
*92- **عماد البهات*
*93- **عبد المجيد الخولى*
*94-  **ملك اسماعيل*
*95- **نجوان عبد اللطيف*
*96- **محمد السعيد ادريس*
*97- شيرين القاضى*
*98- سماء يحيى الطاهر عبدالله*
*99- محمد عبد العليم داوود*
*100- محمد رفعت*
*101- محمد شبانة*
*102- محمد الأشقر*
*103- أسرة الشهيد محمد مصطفى*
*104- أسرة شهيد المنيا محمد عبد الله*
*105- أسرة شهيد امبابة محمد سيد عبد اللطيف*
*106- أسرة شهيد الألتراس محمد خالد*
*107- عماد الدين حسين*
*108- كمال رمزى*
*109- عبد العظيم المغربى*
*110- عبد العظيم مناف*
*111-      رامى جمال*
*112- سيد عبد الغنى*
*113- أحمد عواض*
*114- هشام عيسى*
*115- عصام الاسلامبولى*
*116-  أحمد عبد العزيز*
*117-  السفير أمين يسرى*
*118- شريف حلمى*
*119- محمد شومان*
*120-  باسم كامل*
*121-  خالد تليمة*
*122-  ناصر عبد الحميد*
*123- عمرو عز*
*124- شادى الغزالى حرب*
*125-  محمد أنيس*
*126- اسراء عبد الفتاح*
*127- عمرو صلاح*
*128- محمد غنيم*
*129-  كريم السقا*
*130-  رامى شعث*
*131- غادة عادل*
*132- بثينة كامل*
*133- أشرف البارودى*
*134- أمين فؤاد حداد*
*135- أحمد سعد*
*136-  كارم محمود*
*137- عمرو القاضى*
*138- أسرة فتحى رضوان*
*139- توفيق صالح*
*140- حنا جريس*
*141- خالد النبوى*
*142- فكرى حسن*
*143- خالد الصاوى*
*144- سمير عمر*
*145- شفيق أحمد على*
*146- محمد حماد*
*147- أيمن حسن*
*148- حلمى التونى*
*149- ابراهيم منصور*
*150- مصطفى الجندى*
*151- علاء عبد المنعم*
*152- محمد منيب*
*153- أمين اسكندر*
*154- مجدى المعصراوى*
*155- محمد سامى*
*156-  طارق النبراوى*
*157- وفاء المصرى*
*158-  ليلى الجبالى*
*159- طارق الدسوقى*
*160- معتز مطر*
*161-  أسرة أسامة أنور عكاشة*
*162- رياض الخولى*
*163- محمد المنسى قنديل*
*164- المخرج أحمد ماهر*
*165-  المخرج ياسر صادق*
*166- كمال جاب الله*
*167- صفوت حاتم*
*168- على عبد الحميد*
*169- زهرة السعيد وفا (الأم المثالية)*
*170- نبيل لحود (فرقة بساطة)*
*171- الشيخ جودة هيكل*
*172- جمال زهران*
*173- نظمى شاهين*
*174- حامد ابراهيم*
*175- هانى رمزى*
*176- حنان مطاوع*
*177- حسام داغر*
*178- علاء صادق*
*179- احمد عبد الرحمن الشرقاوى*
*180- سكينة فؤاد*
*181-  أحمد عبد ربه*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2012)

والتالى قائمة بأسماء عدد من أبرز الشخصيات العامة فى المجتمع من مؤيدى حمدين صباحى، ومازالت القائمة فى الإزدياد:
*1- **عبد الرحمن الأبنودى*
*2- **بهاء طاهر*
*3- **حمدى قنديل*
*4- **محمد غنيم *
*5- **علاء الأسوانى*
*6- **منصور حسن*
*7- **عمار الشريعى*
*8- **عبد الحكيم جمال عبد الناصر*
*9- **هدى عبد الناصر*
*10- **ممدوح حمزة*
*11- **عمرو حلمى*
*12- **صنع الله ابراهيم*
*13- **محمد فائق*
*14- **والدة الشهيد خالد سعيد*
*15- **جورج اسحق*
*16- **محفوظ عبد الرحمن*
*17- **جمال فهمى*
*18- **حسام عيسى*
*19- **نور الشريف*
*20- **سيد حجاب*
*21- **ابراهيم عيسى*
*22- **يسرى الجندى*
*23- **أحمد حرارة*
*24- **على بدرخان*
*25- **شريهان*
*26- **خالد يوسف*
*27- **محمود سعد*
*28- **على الحجار *
*29- **الشيخ محمود عاشور*
*30-**سعاد صالح *
*31- **المخرج محمد فاضل*
*32- **د/عبد الخالق فاروق*
*33- **فردوس عبد الحميد*
*34- **خالد صالح*
*35- **اسعاد يونس*
*36- **جمال بخيت*
*37- **جلال عارف *
*38- **صلاح السعدنى*
*39-  **مدحت العدل*
*40- **انعام محمد على*
*41- **محمد العدل*
*42- **عمر عبد العزيز*
*43- **أيمن بهجت قمر*
*44- **هانى سلامة*
*45- **هشام الجخ*
*46- **فريدة الشوباشى*
*47- **فاروق الفيشاوى*
*48- **أحمد نوار*
*49- **نبيل الحلفاوى*
*50- **فتحية العسال*
*51- **يحيى قلاش*
*52- **فتحى عبد الوهاب*
*53- **سامى العدل*
*54- **جمال العدل*
*55- **عمر بطيشة*
*56- **هالة خليل*
*57- **احمد عبد العزيز*
*58- **عمر طاهر*
*59- **حسين عبد الغنى*
*60-  **رمسيس مرزوق*
*61- **سميرة عبد العزيز*
*62- **سيمون*
*63- **مجدى كامل*
*64- **أحمد دومة*
*65- **صبرى فواز*
*66- **الموسيقار عمرو سليم*
*67- **عباس ابو الحسن*
*68- **يوسف الحسينى*
*69- **منال عمر*
*70- **ناصر أمين*
*71- **حافظ أبو سعدة*
*72- **عبدالله السناوى*
*73- **كمال ابو عيطة*
*74- **الشيخ احمد التونى*
*75- **أحمد السيد النجار*
*76- **عواطف عبد الرحمن*
*77- **السفير ابراهيم يسرى*
*78- **هشام عبد الحميد*
*79- **سامح الصريطى*
*80- **سامى مغاورى*
*81- **طارق عبد الجابر*
*82- **جمال شوقى عبد الناصر*
*83- **محمد زكريا محيى الدين*
*84- **ليلى يوسف صديق*
*85- **سهير يوسف صديق*
*86- **محمد وفيق*
*87- **رانيا محمود يس*
*88- **جيهان منصور*
*89-  **حسن الرداد*
*90- **راندا البحيرى*
*91- **كمال الاسلامبولى*
*92- **عماد البهات*
*93- **عبد المجيد الخولى*
*94-  **ملك اسماعيل*
*95- **نجوان عبد اللطيف*
*96- **محمد السعيد ادريس*
*97- شيرين القاضى*
*98- سماء يحيى الطاهر عبدالله*
*99- محمد عبد العليم داوود*
*100- محمد رفعت*
*101- محمد شبانة*
*102- محمد الأشقر*
*103- أسرة الشهيد محمد مصطفى*
*104- أسرة شهيد المنيا محمد عبد الله*
*105- أسرة شهيد امبابة محمد سيد عبد اللطيف*
*106- أسرة شهيد الألتراس محمد خالد*
*107- عماد الدين حسين*
*108- كمال رمزى*
*109- عبد العظيم المغربى*
*110- عبد العظيم مناف*
*111-      رامى جمال*
*112- سيد عبد الغنى*
*113- أحمد عواض*
*114- هشام عيسى*
*115- عصام الاسلامبولى*
*116-  أحمد عبد العزيز*
*117-  السفير أمين يسرى*
*118- شريف حلمى*
*119- محمد شومان*
*120-  باسم كامل*
*121-  خالد تليمة*
*122-  ناصر عبد الحميد*
*123- عمرو عز*
*124- شادى الغزالى حرب*
*125-  محمد أنيس*
*126- اسراء عبد الفتاح*
*127- عمرو صلاح*
*128- محمد غنيم*
*129-  كريم السقا*
*130-  رامى شعث*
*131- غادة عادل*
*132- بثينة كامل*
*133- أشرف البارودى*
*134- أمين فؤاد حداد*
*135- أحمد سعد*
*136-  كارم محمود*
*137- عمرو القاضى*
*138- أسرة فتحى رضوان*
*139- توفيق صالح*
*140- حنا جريس*
*141- خالد النبوى*
*142- فكرى حسن*
*143- خالد الصاوى*
*144- سمير عمر*
*145- شفيق أحمد على*
*146- محمد حماد*
*147- أيمن حسن*
*148- حلمى التونى*
*149- ابراهيم منصور*
*150- مصطفى الجندى*
*151- علاء عبد المنعم*
*152- محمد منيب*
*153- أمين اسكندر*
*154- مجدى المعصراوى*
*155- محمد سامى*
*156-  طارق النبراوى*
*157- وفاء المصرى*
*158-  ليلى الجبالى*
*159- طارق الدسوقى*
*160- معتز مطر*
*161-  أسرة أسامة أنور عكاشة*
*162- رياض الخولى*
*163- محمد المنسى قنديل*
*164- المخرج أحمد ماهر*
*165-  المخرج ياسر صادق*
*166- كمال جاب الله*
*167- صفوت حاتم*
*168- على عبد الحميد*
*169- زهرة السعيد وفا (الأم المثالية)*
*170- نبيل لحود (فرقة بساطة)*
*171- الشيخ جودة هيكل*
*172- جمال زهران*
*173- نظمى شاهين*
*174- حامد ابراهيم*
*175- هانى رمزى*
*176- حنان مطاوع*
*177- حسام داغر*
*178- علاء صادق*
*179- احمد عبد الرحمن الشرقاوى*
*180- سكينة فؤاد*
*181-  أحمد عبد ربه
182 - تاسونى كوينا  
*


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

جامدة يا تاسونى هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

فى اطار حملة تشويه متعمدة  لمرشحنا، نشر على عدد من المواقع على الانترنت بيان باستقالة جماعية من  حملة حمدين صباحى، وتؤكد الحملة أن الأسماء الموقعة على هذا البيان الهزلى  ليس لهم أى علاقة بالحملة.
 أما اسباب الاستقالة المزعومة  فهى أسباب تثير السخرية خاصة الادعاء بأن الحملة يتم تمويلها من أحد أقطاب  الأخوان المسلمين والذين لهم بالفعل مرشح فى انتخابات الرئاسة وليس من  المنطقى أن يقوموا بتمويل حملة منافسة فى الأسبوع الأخير قبل الانتخابات،  ولماذا لم يكن هذا التمويل من بداية الحملة؟
 الجميع يعلم أن تمويل حملتنا  يتم من حملة جنيه من كل مواطن وشعارنا نصنع رئيس مصر بأموال المصريين، واذا  كانت الحملة أخيرا استطاعت أن تطبع البوسترات والاعلانات لمرشحها فالفضل  يعود الى تبرعات المصريين فى الحساب الذى تم فتحه بعد أن سمح القانون بذلك.
 والحملة اذا تنتهز الفرصة لتشكر  كل مصرى  تبرع فى حسابها بجنيها أو أكثر لتمويل الحملة الاعلانية لمرشحهم  الذى وجدوا فيه حلما يوشك أن يتحقق وتعد بنشر بيان بكل ماورد الى حسابها فى  البنك وأوجه الصرف، كما نطالب جميع الحملات بالمثل.
 ليس لدينا أى مبرر لتلك الحملة  التى تشن على المرشح الرئاسى حمدين صباحى سوى قلق وتوتر من المستفيدين من  إثارة الشكوك فى مرشح بحجم حمدين صباحى يثق فيه المواطن المصرى الذى انحاز  له صباحى منذ بداية حياته وحتى اليوم.


----------



## SALVATION (16 مايو 2012)

يا جماعة الفريق احمد شفيق راجل فى غاية الاحترام والزووووووووووق
لكن ميقدرش يرجع الفأران جحورها هو طيب ومش هينفع معهم
الفتره دى مهمه جداااااااااااا
لو عمر سليمان كنا قولنا ماشى
متشتتوش الاصوااااات​


----------



## jajageorge (16 مايو 2012)

حمدين صباحي "المحسوب على التيار اليساري"يبدأ إعلانه الانتخابي بجملة "أنا فخور بانتمائي للإسلام".يفرق إيه الصباحي

عن السادات لمّا قال


أنا رئيس مسلم لدولة مسلمة؟؟؟


كلهم كلاب بيلعبوا بالدين​


----------



## jajageorge (16 مايو 2012)

انا اسف على كلمة كلاب اخطأت فيها سامحونى


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مايو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> حمدين صباحي "المحسوب على التيار اليساري"يبدأ إعلانه الانتخابي بجملة "أنا فخور بانتمائي للإسلام".يفرق إيه الصباحي
> 
> عن السادات لمّا قال
> 
> ...



*اى مسلم سيقول تلك العبارة حتى لو كان معتدل .....

أعتقد أننا لابد أن نبتعد عن الإسلاميين .... لجهلهم 

وأن نمتنع عن العسكر ...... وكفانا 60 سنة من الفشل فى حكمهم

يتبقى عمر موسى ... حمدين صباحى ..... البسطويسى ..... خالد على ... *


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> حمدين صباحي "المحسوب على التيار اليساري"يبدأ إعلانه الانتخابي بجملة "أنا فخور بانتمائي للإسلام".يفرق إيه الصباحي
> 
> عن السادات لمّا قال
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه انت شايف اما يقول فخور باسلامى زى انا رئيس مسلم لدوله مسلمه !!! 
من حق كل مواطن انه يفخر بدينه 
عمال ترمى الراجل بتهم مش فيه 
بدون اسباب واضحه


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

حمدين صباحى اشتراكى وليس يسارى 
الفارق كبير


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> حمدين صباحى اشتراكى وليس يسارى
> الفارق كبير



*مشكلته أنه ناصرى السلوك ... وعبد الناصر كان بداية نكبة مصر على مدى 60 سنة*


----------



## jajageorge (16 مايو 2012)

انا كونت رأى من موقفه فى موضوع الجيزاوى كان هياخذ طائرة ويرجعه معاه هى فتونة زى عبد الناصر اهوج وهيودى البلد فى مصائب


----------



## Twin (16 مايو 2012)

*أنا بكرة هرشح عمرو موسي *
*حضرت الورقة وأخترت كمان ... كلنا وراك ياريس *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مايو 2012)

*استفتاء كلنا خالد سعيد

16/5/2012
الساعة 48  9 صباحا
صباحى 111,576
ابو الفتوح 76,736
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

انسحاب المرشح محمد فوزي عيسى لصالح عمرو موسى


----------



## Basilius (16 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مشكلته أنه ناصرى السلوك ... وعبد الناصر كان بداية نكبة مصر على مدى 60 سنة*



وسامحوني عندما اقول لنفسي اولا و لمن سيرشحه 
من المحتمل ان يكون بدايه لنكبه اخرى كبيره لمصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مايو 2012)

*حمدين صباحى على قناة النهار الآن: انا أكره الصهاينة والإسرائيليين ......

هل هذا كلام إنسان عاقل ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## marcelino (16 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حمدين صباحى على قناة النهار الآن: انا أكره الصهاينة والإسرائيليين ......
> 
> هل هذا كلام إنسان عاقل ؟؟؟؟*




حضرتك مديله صوتك على اساس ايه ؟ !​


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

هرد على الكل لما ارجع 
نازل مشوار ناو


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مايو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> حضرتك مديله صوتك على اساس ايه ؟ !​



*غيرت رأيى فيه بعد تصريحاته العنترية تلك *


----------



## marcelino (16 مايو 2012)

فى الحقيقه انا استغربت من اختيارك بعد ما قولتلى قبل كدة مافيش غير عمرو موسي​


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2012)

*احمد شفيق
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مايو 2012)

*Michael Meunier‎
*

* احترم الصديق حمدين صباحي وشاركت معة في مسيرات عدة واحترم خلد علي وقمت بجمع توكيلات لة حتي يترشح وأعتز بابوا العز الحريري ولكن إصرار الثلاثة علي تفتيت الأصوات هو ما يعني أنة لن ينجح أحدا منهم بل سينجح مرشح الاخوان وهي نفس غلطة الاحزاب المدنية التي رفضت التوحد قبل انتخابات البرلمان . من الغباء ان تكرر نفس الخطاء مرتين متوقعا نتيجة اخري. استطلاعات الرأي تقول أنة ليس لدي اي منهم فرصة حقيقية للنجاح وبالتالي سوف تتفتت الأصوات ويحصل كل منهم علي ٥-٧٪ ويكسب الاخوان المعركة. هذا قرار بعيد عن العاطفة . فقد سرق التيار الديني الثورة وساعدهم في ذلك رعونة بعض الثوار الذين اعتبروهم تيار وطني والآن يطالبني البعض بسلوك نفس الطريق الذي سوف يؤدي الي نفس نتيجة البرلمان. علينا التكاتف من اجل مصر وليس من اجل انفسنا .*


----------



## mero_engel (17 مايو 2012)

احمد شفيق يا خالد علي


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مايو 2012)

*كل اللى هيختار احمد شفيق له عندى تقييم *


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مايو 2012)

> *كل اللى هيختار احمد شفيق له عندى تقييم *



انا هختار حمدين وعايزة تقييم


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا هختار حمدين وعايزة تقييم



*هديهولك سلبى :act23:*


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مايو 2012)

> *هديهولك سلبى :act23:*



لا انا عايزة من التقييم الاخضر مش الاحمر


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كل اللى هيختار احمد شفيق له عندى تقييم *



انا اخترته :smile01
 فين التقييم بقى :bud:


----------



## mero_engel (17 مايو 2012)

ولا انا مشفتش تقيمي 
بس فعلا المشكله انه اصواتنا هتتشتت 
ومش هنعرف نوصل للشخص الصح وبكده تبقي بنضيع كل اصواتنا


----------



## oesi no (17 مايو 2012)

انا كمان اخترته فين التقييم


----------



## miraam (17 مايو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> احمد شفيق يا خالد علي


 
*لو محتار بين الاتنين يبقى اختار احمد شفيق حتى لو مقتنع بخالد على اكتر لكن حاليا خالد على فرصته ضعيفه جدا و صوتك له حيبقى ضاع على الفاضى *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 مايو 2012)

تم التصويت
ياجماعة حمدين  سوف يدعم حسب القاعدة


----------



## jewey.david (17 مايو 2012)

لازم لازم حازم حازم شالوم


----------



## jajageorge (17 مايو 2012)

ايه ياديفيد هتايد حازق لازق


----------



## Twin (17 مايو 2012)

*انا أنتخبت عمرو موسي فعلاً في السفارة*
*وكنت أخر واحد أنتخب وبعديها شالوا الصندوق -كحدث تاريخي-  *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مايو 2012)

* 
من الاخر
 اللي يقولك اوعي تنتخب شفيق عشان فلول....قوله خالد ابن الوليد كان من الكفار وقتل المسلمين في أحد ثم اصبح سيف الله المسلول.

اللي يقولك اوعي تنتخب شفيق عشان دم الشهداء....قوله طب هاتلنا الاول حق دم الشهداء اللي ماتوا على يد جماعة أبوالفتوح الإرهابية.

اللي يقولك اوعى تنتخب شفيق ده فشل في ادارة مصر للطيران.....قولوا أُمّال نقول ننتخب حمدين صباحي اللي فشل في ادارة جريدة اسمها الكرامة.

اللي يقولك اوعى تنتخب شفيق ده معندوش برنامج انتخابي كويس.....قولوا الإخوان كان عندهم أحلى وأقوى برنامج انتخابي لمجلس الشعب..والحمدلله لبسنا في الحيط.

اللي يقولك اوعى تنتخب شفيق لحسن مصر تولع....قولوا هو ده فرق الأخلاق بين مؤيدين شفيق وأي حد تاني... اسأل أي حد من حملة شفيق هتعمل إيه لو شفيق خسر..هيقولك دي انتخابات ديمقراطية وهنقبل بالنتيجة....مش زي حمدين صباحي اللي قال هاعمل مظاهرة لو منجحتش.

اللي يقولك اوعى تنتخب شفيق ده مبيعرفش يتكلم......قولوا أحسن من اللي بيتكلموا ويتاجروا بالدين...أو اللي عايزين المد الشيعي ييجي مصر من إيران.

وفالنهاية الفريق أحمد شفيق أفعال....وليس الكلام...
مما اعجبنى ...*


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2012)

*احمد شفيق*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 مايو 2012)

انا هضيع صوتي


----------



## المفدى بالدم (22 مايو 2012)

احمد شفيق بعد تفكير 
ومش مستنى تقييم يا دونا 
انا مش باخد رشوة 
بس لو اديتيهولى هاعتبره هديه 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مايو 2012)

*بعض المشاهير المؤيدين لأحمد شفيق :
 الفنان: عادل امام
 الفنان: محمد صبحي
 الفنان: هالة صدقي
 الفنانة: إلهام شاهين
 الفنان: يحيى الفخراني
 الفنان: محمود عبد العزيز
 المحاور : مفيد فوزي
 الفنان : اشرف زكي
 د. عبد العزيز حجازي
 اللواء : كمال المنصوري
 د. عبد المنعم عمارة
 الشاعر : فاروق جودة
 الطبيب العالمي: مجدي يعقوب
 السياسي : ايمن نور
 د. فاروق الباز
 الكاتبة والسنارست/ لميس جابر
 كابتن/ محمود الخطيب
 كابتن / زيدان
 كابتن/ حسن حمدي
 كابتن/ حلمي طولان
 كابتن/ وليد صلاح الدين
 المتحدث الرسمي اتحاد المصري لكرة القدم/ عزمي مجاهد
*


----------



## wele (22 مايو 2012)

عمرو موسى


----------



## jajageorge (22 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil انت بتجيبى من الاخر بدون خناق وبتقولى الكلام الى فى الشفا على شان انا كنت بحاول انصح الناس بشفيق بس معنديش كلام مقنع زيك


----------



## zezza (22 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بعض المشاهير المؤيدين لأحمد شفيق :
> 
> الفنان: محمد صبحي
> 
> *



*ده من مؤيدين ابو الفتوح* :t19:


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مايو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> Dona Nabil انت بتجيبى من الاخر بدون خناق وبتقولى الكلام الى فى الشفا على شان انا كنت بحاول انصح الناس بشفيق بس معنديش كلام مقنع زيك



*ميرررسى لذوقك كل الحكايه انى بعرض قناعاتى بدون ما اطعن ف قناعات الاخرين :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مايو 2012)

zezza قال:


> *ده من مؤيدين ابو الفتوح* :t19:



*يمكن عقل وغير رأيه :new6:*


----------



## oesi no (22 مايو 2012)

قناعتى بتقول ان شفيق خسران 
وحمدين ايضا


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مايو 2012)

شفيق مش ناجح، ولو حمدين ما وصلش للمرحلة الثانية هايكون بسبب الأقباط..


----------



## oesi no (22 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> شفيق مش ناجح، ولو حمدين ما وصلش للمرحلة الثانية هايكون بسبب الأقباط..


انا صوتى مع حمدين حتى لو لم ينجح 
 القوة التصويتيه للاقباط متفرقه على شفيق وموسي وحمدين  يعنى مش كفايه انهم حوالى 5 مليون لا ومفرقين بين 3 مرشحين 
فى حين القوة التصويتيه للاخوان 15 مليون على مرشح واحد هو محمد مرسي  هنقول نصهم هيدى ابو الفتوح ونصهم هيدى مرسي برضه هما قوة  اكبر من قوة الاقباط التصويتيه 
فمعتقدش ابدا انه الاقباط هينفعوا لوحدهم ككتله تصويتيه انهم يرجحوا كفة مرشح 
لازم يكون مرشح له شعبيه 
وشفيق وموسي  خاسرين  تيارات الثورة وتيار الاسلام السياسي


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مايو 2012)

*أنا مستاء من كل شخص سيختار شفيق عن هذا الإختيار الذي لا أعرف له سبب..
*


----------



## Eva Maria (22 مايو 2012)

*لا بد من الالتفاف حول مرشح قوي مثل  حمدين صباحي 

أي تصويت اخر سيكون بمثابة حرق لكارت التصويت ( أي بدون أي قيمة )

هذا رأيي مع اني فلسطينية ولكن يهمني  حال مصر  واخوتي الأقباط ومصيرهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *أنا مستاء من كل شخص سيختار شفيق عن هذا الإختيار الذي لا أعرف له سبب..
> *



*ليه تستاء!!!
كل شخص وله فكره وله قناعاته وله احلامه اللى شايف انها هتتحقق مع مرشح معين دون الباقى
والاختلاف شىء طبيعى مش لازم نشمئز منه طالما بتنادوا بالديمقراطيه والحريه
وبعدين ما ده نفس الكلام اللى ممكن يقوله شخص هينتخب شفيق ممكن يكون عنده نفس احساسك بالاستياء من كونك هترشح حمدين*


----------



## oesi no (22 مايو 2012)

ماري دانيال شقيقة الشهيد مينا دانيال تراجعت عن موقفها في مقاطعة الانتخابات وقررت ان تؤيد حمدين صباحي لأن لا احد يستحق صوتها غيره


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مايو 2012)

> *ليه تستاء!!!*


عشان احنا مش في أمريكا عشان نكون بالرفاهية دي في الإختيار! وانا مش شايف ان اللي هايختاروا شفيق عندهم سبب واحد مقنع لإختياره..



> * كل شخص وله فكره وله قناعاته وله احلامه اللى شايف انها هتتحقق مع مرشح معين دون الباقى*


كلام يحتاج إضافة، لأن المفروض أن كل شخص من هؤلاء يكون له معرفة بالأخطار ومعرفة بالإحتمالات،...إلخ، زي ما قلت، احنا مش قاعدين على البلاج وبننده على واحد يختار لنا رئيس، في توازنات كتير جدا لازم تتراعي!



> * والاختلاف شىء طبيعى مش لازم نشمئز منه طالما بتنادوا بالديمقراطيه والحريه*


دا لما يكون في ديمقراطية، فين هى؟ هى الديمقراطية ان كل واحد يعمل اللي هو عايزه؟!! 



> * وبعدين ما ده نفس الكلام اللى ممكن يقوله شخص هينتخب شفيق ممكن يكون عنده نفس احساسك بالاستياء من كونك هترشح حمدين*


ممكن، لكن لا يمكن ان يجد سبب واحد حقيقي للإستياء، على عكس شخص مثلي، لدي اسباب كثيرة لعدم إختياره وكلها لا رد لها وكل الأسباب التي يضعونها ضد حمدين أسباب أقل من مضحكة.. وأغلبها معكوسة، أي تؤخذ كدليل له وليس ضده..


----------



## merna lovejesus (22 مايو 2012)

shafeeeeeeee2


----------



## oesi no (22 مايو 2012)

بيعجبنى فى بعض الناس بتحاول تقنع فى المقتنع 
زى 5 فى اوضه واحدة وتلف الدايرو ويقعدوا يقولوا رقم 9 رقم 9 رقم 9 
فوهما قاعدين يعد مدة يحسوا انهم  مليون واحد 
مع ان الاوضه مقفوله وهما برضه 5


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مايو 2012)

*!! Coptic Lion !!**, ‏*Dona Nabil*+, ‏*Eva Maria*, ‏jajageorge, ‏*Kerlos-love-Jesus*+, ‏*marcelino*+, ‏*tasoni queena*+, ‏*^_^mirna*+


*متجمعين في اللجنه ان شاء الله 
أراكم مصوتون  
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> عشان احنا مش في أمريكا عشان نكون بالرفاهية دي في الإختيار! وانا مش شايف ان اللي هايختاروا شفيق عندهم سبب واحد مقنع لإختياره..
> *ولما قال عمر سليمان اننا شعب غير مهيىء للديمقراطيه الناس زعلت !!
> ولما قالوا الكنيسه هتختارلنا مرشح الناس زعلت !!
> وقالوا عاوزين حريتنا ف الاختيار ودلوقتى اللى بيختار عكس ارادتكوا بتلوموه وتقولوه معندناش الرفاهيه دى!!!!
> ...



*مين قال ان حمدين معندهوش اسباب تخلينا نستاء من اختياره 
افكاره اللى ممكن نقراها ما بين السطور وتخلينا منطمنش لعلاقتنا مع امريكا واسرائيل 
افكاره الملتويه اللى استشعرناها وهو بيتكلم مثلا عن ابو اسماعيل
افكاره الناصريه اللى ممكن متخليناش مطمنيين لبكره معاه
كونه عايش ف دور الزعامه ده ف حد ذاته ميرضيش احتياجنا الحالى
يعنى اشياء من هذا القبيل ذهنى غير حاضر حاليا لذكرها كلها
ده غير قناعاتى ان شفيق هو رجل المرحله رغم انه ليس افضل بالنسبه لى من عمر سليمان ولكن بعد انسحاب عمر مفيش الا شفيق رغم انى عارفه ان فرصة فوزه مش عاليه لكن مقدرش اختار اى شخص خارج قناعتى لمجرد ان فرصته افضل والا كنت اخترت مرسى وهو صاحب فرصه ذهبيه للفوز *


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2012)

> شفيق مش ناجح، ولو حمدين ما وصلش للمرحلة الثانية هايكون بسبب الأقباط..



اللى هيجننى ليه بنراهن على الخسران

حمدين مسلمين كتير مؤيدينه

على العموم كل واحد حر ....... انا هنتخب صباحى


----------



## oesi no (22 مايو 2012)

فيه 5 6  مقتنعين بشفيق  فعلا 
ووراهم 5 مليون مجرورين


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> فيه 5 6  مقتنعين بشفيق  فعلا
> ووراهم 5 مليون مجرورين



*ويا ترى بقى انا من المقتنعين ولا من المجرورين :blush2: ؟؟*


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 مايو 2012)

بس بجد شفيق احسن واحد ممكن يحكم البلد ديه....شفيق بجد اصدق واحد فيهم و معملش اى حاجه وحشه بجد بستغرب جدا من الناس اللى بتقول عليه انه فاسد و من الفلول ...مش معنى انه كان وزير فى عهد مبارك انه فاسد...طب ما القاضى اللى هيبقى فى لجنه الانتخابات كان قاضى برضه فى عهد مبارك...طب ما كلنا عشنا و اشتغلنا فى عهد مبارك....؟؟؟ ...يبقى كده نغير الشعب كله ..؟؟!!...ياريت يا جماعه نفكر فى البلد شويه و فى الاصلح ...و فى النهايه ايد ربنا هى اللى هتختار ...وكله للخير


----------



## oesi no (23 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ويا ترى بقى انا من المقتنعين ولا من المجرورين :blush2: ؟؟*


كل واحد عارف نفسه كويس 
انتى من المقتنعين بعمر سليمان :fun_lol:


----------



## +febronia+ (23 مايو 2012)

_أحمد شفيق .. 
_


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2012)

> ولما قال عمر سليمان اننا شعب غير مهيىء للديمقراطيه الناس زعلت !!
> ولما قالوا الكنيسه هتختارلنا مرشح الناس زعلت !!
> وقالوا عاوزين حريتنا ف الاختيار ودلوقتى اللى بيختار عكس ارادتكوا بتلوموه وتقولوه معندناش الرفاهيه دى!!!!



الجملتين اللي في الأول انا ماقلتهمش ابدا، وبالتالي مش هاعلق عليهم..

التعبير الثالث "الرفاهية" لم اقصد بهم اللي هايختاروا شفيق!
انا اقصد كل المصريين ولذلك قلت "احنا" يعني كلنا، ولا اعتقد ان هناك خلاف في هذا..

اقصد بهذا، ان الإختيار لابد ان يكون مدروس أكثر..




> * لا اسبابنا ف اختيار شفيق كتيره جدااااا بس مش شرط انها تقنع الكل*


اريد واحد فقط!



> *ما هو طبيعى اللى اختار مرشح مختارش بعشوائيه*


المشكلة بقى ان اغلب اللي اختاروا، شايفهم إختاروا بعشوائية!



> * ضرورى درس وراقب واتردد لحد ما اقتنع بعد ما شعر ان اللى اختاره هو الشخص الانسب بالنسبه له*


لا مش ضروري، بل دا الطبيعي انه مايبقاش ضروري، واعتقد كلامي مفهوم مقصود بيه اية..



> *مين قال ان حمدين معندهوش اسباب تخلينا نستاء من اختياره *


انا اتحدى اي سبب!



> * افكاره اللى ممكن نقراها ما بين السطور وتخلينا منطمنش لعلاقتنا مع امريكا واسرائيل *


اللي يسمع بدقه هو بس اللي يقدر مايكونش عنده عدم الطمئنينة دي، المشكلة ان اللي معترضين على الكلام دا ماسمعوش بدقة، الراجل عايز يرجع السيادة المصرية اللي كانت ضايعة زمان .. ماقالش هانخش حرب..



> * افكاره الملتويه اللى استشعرناها وهو بيتكلم مثلا عن ابو اسماعيل*


تحدي: فين الأفكار دي؟



> * افكاره الناصريه اللى ممكن متخليناش مطمنيين لبكره معاه*


كلام عام، هل دي اسباب للمناقشة؟

افهم انا اية من الجملة دي؟



> * كونه عايش ف دور الزعامه ده ف حد ذاته ميرضيش احتياجنا الحالى*


على فرض، امال المفروض يكون اية؟!

الحقيقة، مش زعامة ولا حاجة، بالعكس الراجل أبسط واحد مترشح..


> *ده غير قناعاتى ان شفيق هو رجل المرحله *


اعطيني سبب واحد!



> *مفيش الا شفيق رغم انى عارفه ان فرصة فوزه مش عاليه*


كان كمان لازم يعرف كل اللي هايختاروا شفيق أنه طالما فرصه للفوز مش عاليه ، وفرص ابو الفتوح ومرسي وموسى وحمدين أعلى أربعة، وطبعا المسيحي مش هايختار ابو الفتوح ولا مرسي، يبقى فضل قدامه اتنين، يختار مابينهم ،وواحد منهم اللي هو موسى برضو فرصه ضعيفه، يبقى كان يختار حمدين، مش عشان هو بيحبه، لا، لأن لو اختار حد غيره، القوى المنظمة هاتخلي الإتنين بتوعها اللي هم مرسي وابو الفتوح بس كيسبوا، وبالتالي يختار الأقباط بين مرسي وابو الفتوح، !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


دا اللي كان لازم تفكروا فيه، مش تضيعوا اصواتكم لشفيق اللي 90% مش هايخش المرحلة الثانية اصلا وتخلوا واحد ممكن يخش (حمدين ) يتحرم من اصواتكم اللي ممكن تدخله المرحلة الثانة وتكسبه الإنتخابات؟؟

دا بالإضافة إلى ان حتى لو شفيق وصل للنهائي الشعب هايتجمع عليه، اسلاميين وليبراليين وثوريين ووووو وهايقط بالعند!!

يبقى برضو اصواتكم لا قيمة حقيقية لها، ضاعت فقط في "عزة النفس" في ان كل واحد بيختار وخلاص..



> * لكن مقدرش اختار اى شخص خارج قناعتى لمجرد ان فرصته افضل والا كنت اخترت مرسى وهو صاحب فرصه ذهبيه للفوز *


القناعة مش مطلقة، القناعة لازم تكون موزنة، وعشان كدا بقول اننا كلنااااااااااا مش في الرفاهية دي! اننا نبدل قمصان لا، في كارثة ممكن تحصل للبلد كلها لو حصل حاجة غلط وجه رئيس غلط!


----------



## marcelino (23 مايو 2012)

حلوة تحدى دى عجبتنى اوى​


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 مايو 2012)

اريد واحد فقط!



]اولا رجل محترم ...عنده خبره كبيره فى الاداره و الدليل على كده مصر الطيران اللى خلاها من احسن شركات الطيران فى العالم...رجل وطنى ومتحضر و معندوش تمييز بين مسلم ومسيحى....هل ده مش كفايه ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2012)

> *اولا رجل محترم*


اسف، دا مش سبب للإختيار! لأنه مش عريس دا رئيس ، ومعنى كدا ان مافيش حد محترم إلا هو (بفرض)؟




> *عنده خبره كبيره فى الاداره و الدليل على كده مصر الطيران اللى خلاها من احسن شركات الطيران فى العالم*


ممكن اعرف دليل على الكلام دا؟ اصل الأدلة بتقول عكس كدا تماما!!!



> *.رجل وطنى ومتحضر و معندوش تمييز بين مسلم ومسيحى....هل ده مش كفايه ؟؟؟*


اية مقياس الوطنية؟ وهل التانيين دول مش وطنيين؟
واية مقياس التحضر؟ دا رئييييييس مش تلميذ!

واما عن التمييز، فكان واضح من النظام السابق اللي سيادته واحد منه..

وبرضو مش عارف، مين قال انه ماعندوش تمييز؟


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 مايو 2012)

ممكن اعرف دليل على الكلام دا؟ اصل الأدلة بتقول عكس كدا تماما!!!

الدليل ان كتير ناس اعرفها سافرت و جربت السفر فى مصر للطيران و جربت الطيران الاجنبى و كان رايهم ان المصرى (مصر للطيران) احسن مييييييت مره .. و الأدله من قال انها صح ...انا ليا باللى انا متاكده من مصدره 
اية مقياس الوطنية؟ وهل التانيين دول مش وطنيين؟
واية مقياس التحضر؟ دا رئييييييس مش تلميذ!
 اه ووطنى جدا كمان كفايه انه بزغم كل التحديات اللى بيواجهها ديه انه مصمم انه يكمل و يخلى البلد ديه احسن و كل احاديثه وكلامه بياكد كده ....
واما عن التمييز، فكان واضح من النظام السابق اللي سيادته واحد منه..
 هو معملش اى حاجه بتقول انه عنده تمييز ؟؟
وبرضو مش عارف، مين قال انه ماعندوش تمييز؟[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*صلوا عالنبي يا جدعان 
دا احنا حتي في فتره صمت انتخابي 


*​


----------



## oesi no (23 مايو 2012)

لو اتكلمت عن المطار والفساد اللى فيه ناس كتير هتضايق
بس المطار ده والخطوط الجويه المصريه اقل بكتير جدا من دول عربيه وافريقيه واسيويه كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير 
وبالنسبه لاسناد الاعمال فى المطار فى عهد الشريف احمد شفيق فكله بالامر المباشر حتى لو كانت مناقصة 
يلا ما علينا 
اللى رايده ربنا يكون


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2012)

> الدليل ان كتير ناس اعرفها سافرت و جربت السفر فى مصر للطيران و جربت  الطيران الاجنبى و كان رايهم ان المصرى (مصر للطيران) احسن مييييييت مره ..  و الأدله من قال انها صح ...انا ليا باللى انا متاكده من مصدره



يعني لو جبنا ناس قالوا عكس كدا وناس اعرفهم، هل دا مقياس؟ وهل كل واحد عمل مطار او عمل حاجة كويسة يبقى رئيس! وهل دا سبب اساسا؟

ولو انا جبت لحضرتك أدلة عالمية ان المطار سيء، اية يبقى القول؟



> اه ووطنى جدا كمان كفايه انه بزغم كل التحديات اللى بيواجهها ديه انه مصمم  انه يكمل و يخلى البلد ديه احسن و كل احاديثه وكلامه بياكد كده ....


يا استاذة بعد إذنك، انا راجل عملي شوية، مش بحب الكلام بالعواطف، الجملة اللي فاتت دي حضرتك اللي كاتباها ومافيهاش حتى شرح لوجهة نظرك للوطنية ولا للتحضر!

يعني مثلا، أنا وطني! ينفع ابقى رئيس!!؟ حمدين وطني جدا، هل نختار الإتنين؟

اية التحديات اللي بيواجها؟ وهم الباقيين هايخلوها اوحش حاجة؟ وحضرتك مستنية واحد مرئح للراسة يقول انه هايخلي البلد وحشة؟!



> هو معملش اى حاجه بتقول انه عنده تمييز ؟؟


هو المفروض اننا نجرب كل واحد فيهم 30 سنة عشان نصدق؟؟؟

في مثل شعبي بيقول "العينة بينة".. بالإضافة إلى اننا ماسمعناش "عدم تمييزه" قبل كدا على الإطلاق..


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الجملتين اللي في الأول انا ماقلتهمش ابدا، وبالتالي مش هاعلق عليهم..
> 
> التعبير الثالث "الرفاهية" لم اقصد بهم اللي هايختاروا شفيق!
> انا اقصد كل المصريين ولذلك قلت "احنا" يعني كلنا، ولا اعتقد ان هناك خلاف في هذا..
> ...



*صعب انك تقنع حد بانه يتخلى عن اختياره لشخص لمجرد ان فرصته ف الفوز قليله او لان غيره شايف ان ف واحد تانى اصلح 
هى مش عند هى رؤيه وفكر وحق
انت شايف حمدين اصلح  وعندك اسبابك اللى غيرك مقتنعش بيها فاختار مرشح تانى
ممكن تكون الاسباب اللى اقتنع بيها غيرك تافهه أو مش مقنعه بالنسبه لك لكن متقدرش تنكر انها موجوده
ومأثره ع غيرك*


----------



## oesi no (23 مايو 2012)

بعد ما ربنا كرمنا  وقامت ثورة واخيرا بقينا نروح  ننتخب وبقى لينا صوت بندى صوتنا للى يرجعنا  من غير صوت !!!! شعب غريب !!!!


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 مايو 2012)

فين صباحى انا عمرى ما شفته فى عيد ولا مناسبه فى الكنيسه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## oesi no (23 مايو 2012)

من كتر هجوم الاقباط على حمدين صباحى قررت انتخب ابو الفتوح


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2012)

> *وانا فاهمه انك مقصدتش قصرها على منتخبين شفيق انا كمان بعمم ع كل المصريين
> كل اللى اقصده الجمله المعتاده اللى بنسمعها احنا عملنا ثوره علشان نختار بارادتنا ووقت الاختيار دايما بنلاقى تحريم وفرض اراده*


صدقيني انا ولا عايز حد يرشح حد ولا يسيب حد، بس صعبان عليّ..



> *بالنسبه لى شفيق هو المرشح الوحيد اللى انا واثقه  انه مش متأسلم فكرياَ ويكفى موقف التيارات الدينيه منه وانه الوحيد اللى  عملهم حالة ارتباك وفزع لما اعلن انه هيرشح نفسه ومساندة الجيش ليه كمان  بتعنيلى كتير*


طيب ما نفس الرئيس السابق كان فيه نفس المواصفات دي! وكانت البلد خربانة تماما، مافيش شقق للجواز ولا في شغل ولا تعليم محترم ولا تقدير للعلماء ولا فيه امان للمسيحيين في كنايسهم ولا للبنات بالإضافة للمرتبات الهابطة ....إلخ وكل دا نقول بعده + مش متأسلم فكريا!

هو احنا وصلنا لدرجة أننا بنختار اللي "مـــش"؟؟؟

اللي افهمه اننا نختار اللي "فيييييه" كذا وكذا وكذا وكذا، لكن اننا نوصل أننا نختار اللي "مش"، دي عجيبة جدا..



> *حتى وان كان ف عشوائيه العشوائيه لا تسلب حقهم ف الاختيار*


لم ولن يحدث، ولكن انا حزين..



> *لا مفهمتش
> تقصد اللى باعوا اصواتهم مثلا ؟؟*



اه، بس لحد تاني : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210833




> *الموضوع مش محتاج تحدى يا مولكا ولولا اختلفت الاذواق لبارت السلع
> والاقتناع وعدم الاقتناع حريه فكريه *


انا بتكلم عن تحدي للمبدأ، يعني انا متأكد من عدم وجود شبهه عليه،!

فدا اللي مخليني مش فاهم ليه لم يرشحه أغلب الأقباط!




> *ممكن اللى انت شايفه استرجاع للسياده غيرك ممكن يشوفه ضياع لما تبقى منها بسبب تهوره*
> *ممكن ميقولهاش صريحه لكن تتقرى بين سطور كلامه*


دا عايز دقة عشان نشوف هو قال اية تحديدا..



> *قلنا مش محتاجه تحدى كلامه عن ابو اسماعيل مريحنيش ومريحش ناس كتير*


قال اية عن ابو اسماعيل، انا عندي الفيديو، وكل اللي فهم في الفيديو دا حاجة "َضده" يبقى مافهمش الفيديو.. ودا تحدي أكبر.. الفيديو اتفهم غلط، هو والفيديو بتاع الأسماء المسييحية، والفيديو بتاع القاعدة!!

دول اللي انا فاكرهم!



> *صعب انك تقنع حد بانه يتخلى عن اختياره لشخص لمجرد ان فرصته ف الفوز قليله او لان غيره شايف ان ف واحد تانى اصلح *


السبب الأول المفروض يكون سبب قاطع لرفض شخص، ليه؟ لان لو فرصته في الفوز قليلة وانا تمسكت بأني اعطيه صوتي يبقى انا بحرق صوتي في اي مكان..



> * هى مش عند هى رؤيه وفكر وحق*


ما هو انا عايز اشوف فين الرؤية دي والفكر دا ..


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 مايو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2012)

*نفسى اعرف ف ناس ليه بتزعل لما غيرهم مبيقتنعش بكلامهم ولا بمنطق حكمهم ع الامور !!!
فعلا شعب غريب !!!!*
*انا من رأيى كل واحد حر ينتخب اللى يشوفوا يستحق الفوز وف النهايه لو الانتخابات نزيهه يبقى الصندوق عبر فعلا عن الاغلبيه والثوره بتاعتكوا نجحت
ولو مش نزيهه التحرير لسه موجود ونقضيها مليونيات ما احنا اثبتنا بالتجربه اننا مش فالحين الا فيها ولا بنتفق الا عليها
تصبحوا ع  انتخابات  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2012)

*سورى يا مولكا كنت بكتب ردى ومشوفتش انك بترد
لو عشت للصبح هرد ع كلامك علشان ابتديت افقد تركيزى*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2012)

merna lovejesus قال:


>



الصورة دي معناها اية عند حضرتك؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *سورى يا مولكا كنت بكتب ردى ومشوفتش انك بترد
> لو عشت للصبح هرد ع كلامك علشان ابتديت افقد تركيزى*



ما هو انا عايز اخليكي تفقديه شوية كمان عشان بكرا بدل ما تعلمي على شفيق، تعلمي على اللي تحته مباشرة ( حمدين ) وبكدا ابقى قديت المهمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ما هو انا عايز اخليكي تفقديه شوية كمان عشان بكرا بدل ما تعلمي على شفيق، تعلمي على اللي تحته مباشرة ( حمدين ) وبكدا ابقى قديت المهمة



*لا اطمن انا مش هنتخب اساسا علشان مسافره بقالى يومين :new6:*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 مايو 2012)

صوتى لحمدين صباحى !


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> صوتى لحمدين صباحى !



انت برنس


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2012)

* 
 استبعدت حمدين.
 ليه؟؟؟
 حياته كلها متلخصه انه عمل جرنال اسمه الكرامه؟؟؟؟؟ حد سمع عنه قبل كده.
 فشل ينجح جرنال هو رئيس تحريره لحد النهارده تفتكر هامن ان بلدي تبقي معاه؟؟.
 قال اول قرار هيعمله انه يدعم العلاقات مع ايران؟؟؟.
 طب وبالنسبه لو حصلت حرب بين امريكا وايران وده قريب علي فكره.
 هتسمح لامريكا تعدي قناه السويس بسفن حربيه ولا هتخالف قوانين المياه والاتفاقيات مع امريكا؟؟.
 ولو سبتها تعدي هتبقي خلفت دعمك لايران ويبقي مشاكل معاها!
 هتقلي لا هو هيدعم السياحه الايرانيه بس. 
طب وهما الشيعه اما يروحوا عند الحسين يخبطوا علي صدورهم ويقطعوا وشهم بالسكاكين هي دي السياحه ؟؟؟ اهلا بالمد الشيعي ( هما ال البيت بقوا تجاره).
 ومنين هو ضد الفلول وبنته سلمي بتشتغل في قناه يملكها قيادي في الحزب الوطني؟؟.
 ده بالاضافه لنفاقه لصدام اللي غيره دلوقتي.*
*مما اعجبنى *


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2012)

> *لا اطمن انا مش هنتخب اساسا علشان مسافره بقالى يومين :new6:*


يعني مش هاتنتخبي وعمالة تخلي الأعضاء يصوتوا لشفيق؟؟؟؟ 

آآآآآآآه من الفلول دول آآآآآه


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يعني مش هاتنتخبي وعمالة تخلي الأعضاء يصوتوا لشفيق؟؟؟؟
> 
> آآآآآآآه من الفلول دول آآآآآه


*ويا عينى ع المسلم اللى بيقع ف ايدك يا مولكا بجد بيصعب عليا  :shutup22:
فلووول وافتخررر :new6:*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 مايو 2012)

*قمة المهزلة ، هى أن الإخوان الشيطانيين ، هم القوة المديرة والصامتة ، والتى تتحرك بعدما تنضج الطبخة ، وتلتهمها كلها

إمتى نفوق ، من المشاركة فى تمثيليات يديرها الإخوان ، إمتى نتعلم أن عدونا خبيث 

بعدما حدث فى ثورة الشباب ، كنت أتخيل أن الناس حتفوق 

ولكننا لا نتعلم 

ليس لنا سوى رحمة ربنا



*


----------



## marcelino (23 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> استبعدت حمدين.
> ليه؟؟؟
> حياته كلها متلخصه انه عمل جرنال اسمه الكرامه؟؟؟؟؟ حد سمع عنه قبل كده.
> ...




 المسلمانى بيظبطه هنا ​ 
[YOUTUBE]YvEmDf1BwI0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jajageorge (23 مايو 2012)

خلص الكلام ان انتخبت شفيق


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2012)

هنا وشفا لمن اعطى صباحى 

*لنا لكم أن حمدين صباحى مرشح الشيعة فلم تصدقونا

 تفضلوا

 حمدين صباحى مرشح حزب التحرير المصرى للرئاسة

 فى اتصال هاتفى من بيروت من مؤسسى حزب التحرير المصرى السيد الدكتور  ابراهيم زهران و السيد علاء ابو العزائم _ حيث يحضرا مؤتمرا فى لبنان  الشقيقة _ بأمين عام الحزب السيد عصام محيى الدين اعلنا تأييدهما الكامل و  التام للسيد حمدين صباحى مرشحا لرئاسة الجمهورية و دعوا السادة أعضاء الحزب  الى الاستعداد الكامل للحشد يومى الاربع و الخميس القادمين لآداء واجبهم  الإنتخابى.

 و يأتى هذا التغيير بعد إجتماع اللجنة العليا للحزب  التى أقرت أن نسبة التصويت الداخلى للسيد حمدين الصباحى كانت الاعلى عددا و  الأكثر ترجيحا بما يجعله الأحق بتأييد الحزب حيث حصل السيد عمرو موسى على  نسبة التصويت الأقل ، هذا بجانب أن القرار الذى أُتخذ فى مؤتمر المشيخة  العامة للطرق الصوفية بأن المشيخة العامة للطرق الصوفية تقف على مسافة  واحدة من كل مرشحى الرئاسة و أن كل شيخ من مشايخ الطرق له الحق فى إختيار  مرشحه بصفته أتاح للسيد محمد علاء الدين ماضى أبو العزائم التحلل من تأييد  السيد أحمد شفيق و تأييده لترشح السيد حمدين صباحى حيث أنه كان يخشى على  وحدة الصف فى البيت الصوفى بعدما ترائى له أن العديد من السادة المشايخ  يميلون الى السيد أحمد شفيق و لكن بعد المؤتمر الرائع الذى عقدته المشيخة  العامة للطرق الصوفية تحت رعاية سماحة شيخ مشايخ الطرق الصوفية السيد عبد  الهادى القصبى أصبح من حقه تأييد مرشحه المفضل الذى إجتمعت عليه الأغلبية

 هذا و قد كلف السيد الدكتور ابراهيم زهران قيادات الحزب فى المحافظات  بإعداد خطة سريعة لتسهيل عملية الحشد و اقناع من لهم حق الانتخابات بممراسة  حقوقهم السياسية خصوصا بعدما انتشرت دعوات مغرضة لمقاطعة الانتخابات تحت  دعوى ان السادة المرشحين لا يصلحوا للمنصب ، كما أمر بعمل لجان لمراقبة  العملية الإنتخابية و ما قد يحدث فيها من تجاوزات و ابلاغها فى حينه للجهات  المختصة

 و أشاد الدكتور إبراهيم زهران بالسيد حمدين صباحى حيث وصفه بأنه مرشح من قلب الميدان سيحقق مطالب الثورة

 عصام محيى الدين أمين عام حزب التحرير المصرى
*


----------



## marcelino (23 مايو 2012)

صورتها علشان عجبنى شكل الورقه






​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> المسلمانى بيظبطه هنا ​
> [YOUTUBE]YvEmDf1BwI0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​








*!!!

سيدفع الأقباط ثمن نشر هذه الأشياء المغلوطة بين الأقباط

وإن لم يدفعوا هنا سيدفعوا في السماء، لان مبريء المذنب ومذنب البريء ، كلاهما مكرهة للرب..*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

حمدين صباحى: أقسم بالله العظيم لولا الفقراء و المستضعفين  أنى لن اترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية .. أنا ظهر كل فقير فى هذه البلد حتى أن  يقوى و يحصل على حقوقة كاملة


----------



## ياسر الجندى (24 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> حمدين صباحى: أقسم بالله العظيم لولا الفقراء و المستضعفين أنى لن اترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية .. أنا ظهر كل فقير فى هذه البلد حتى أن يقوى و يحصل على حقوقة كاملة


 فليقسم كل مرشح بما شاء وأنى شاء
فلن نؤمن إلا بالأفعال الصادقة المخلصة على الأرض
حتى من اولئك الذين يزعمون أنه بالأفعال وليس بالأقوال !!
آن لك يامصر أن تتلمسى الخطى نحو رقى وتقدم
قد آآآآآآن !


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مايو 2012)

*سؤال وضعته فى مكان آخر ، وأضعه هنا أيضاً ، لعدم الإجابة عنه حتى الآن :


أين الكلام عن عمرو موسى !!!!!!!!!!!

لماذا الكل صامت عنه !!!!!!!!!!

هل شخصية بهذا الحجم ، لا تُرى !!!!!!!!!!!
أم هناك خطة لإنجاحه فى الإعادة ، وكأنها الديمقراطية !!!!!!!!!!

+++ هل غداً سنرى بالعين ، شيئاً ما ، يُدبر الآن فى الخفاء ، مثلما حدث فى بدايات ثورة الشباب ، وما رأيناه فى نهايتها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## marcelino (24 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *!!!
> 
> سيدفع الأقباط ثمن نشر هذه الأشياء المغلوطة بين الأقباط
> 
> وإن لم يدفعوا هنا سيدفعوا في السماء، لان مبريء المذنب ومذنب البريء ، كلاهما مكرهة للرب..*​




طيب يا سيدى شكرا .. قربنا نبقى كفره ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 مايو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> طيب يا سيدى شكرا .. قربنا نبقى كفره ​



هو الراجل جايب حاجة من عنده ؟
دة كلام الكتاب
 ولا انت بتقول لربنا شكرا ؟


----------



## marcelino (24 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هو الراجل جايب حاجة من عنده ؟
> دة كلام الكتاب
> ولا انت بتقول لربنا شكرا ؟




طبعا بقول لربنا شكرا 


وبقول لكل الحلوين اللى زيكم  ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 مايو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> طبعا بقول لربنا شكرا
> 
> 
> وبقول لكل الحلوين اللى زيكم  ​



ربنا يخليك يا مارس


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*صلوا على النبي يا جماعة 

مارسلينو، انا بهزر معاك بس متغاظ شوية 
*


----------



## marcelino (24 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *صلوا على النبي يا جماعة
> 
> مارسلينو، انا بهزر معاك بس متغاظ شوية
> *




مش زعلان صدقنى خدوا راحتكم فى الكلام

بس متعصبوش نفسكم 

انا مش فارق معايا لو ابو اسماعيل حتى مسك البلد 

كلنا فى أيدين ربنا واللى يريد بيه مافيش احسن منه​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *صلوا على النبي يا جماعة
> 
> مارسلينو، انا بهزر معاك بس متغاظ شوية
> *



علية الصلاة والبتنجان


----------

